# سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص



## مسلم متفهم (25 يوليو 2007)

ممكن اسأل سؤال للأخوة المسيحيين اللي بيعرف يجاوب واللي ما بيعرف لا يدخل معي بالحوار رجاء .....



نحن نعلم أن المسيحيين يعتبرون أن روح الله و قدرته اللاهوتية تجسدت في عيسى ابن مريم


فسؤالي هو : لماذا يحتاج (الله) لأن تتجسد قدرته في هيئة بشر (عيسى) طالما أنه قادر على كل شيء و ليس بحاجة إلى مساعدة أو معاونة أو خليفة له ...  

وأيضا تقولون أن هناك إله واحد فقط

فكيف الآن قد أصبح هناك إلاهين متساويين في القدرة ومدى استحقاق العبودية ؟؟؟ 

هل تعبدون عيسى دون الله ؟؟ 
أم أنكم عبدتم الله دون عيسى ؟؟
أم أنكم عبدتم الاثنين ؟؟ (وذلك شرك في نظركم)


قد تقولون لي أنكم عبدتم الاثنين معا لأنهما من أصل واحد .. ولكن الله أعظم من كل شيء و لا يحتاج لأن ينقسم لقسمين ولا لأن تقع عليه صفات البشر (الطعام والشراب والمرض و النوم) فهو غير مضطر لذلك 

ولو كان هناك أكثر من إله لاختلفوا في الرأي و فسدت الأرض..


وقد تقولون أن الله جسّد روحه في عيسى لأنه أراد أن يخلص الناس ، فأقول لكم ، لو أن الله أراد أن يخلص الناس لخلصهم دون إرسال عيسى لهم ( أي كان يمكن أن ينهي الموضوع من عنده)


وبالتالي أنا لا أفهم ما سبب تجزئة الإله في عقيدتكم ؟؟ ومع ذلك تقولون أن الله واحد ... لو سمحتو اشرحولي بالتفصيل ..


----------



## Twin (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي مسلم متفهم*

*أولاً*​*مرحباً ك معنا*
*ومرحباً بكل تساؤلاتك*​ 
*ثانياً*


مسلم متفهم قال:


> ممكن اسأل سؤال للأخوة المسيحيين اللي بيعرف يجاوب واللي ما بيعرف لا يدخل معي بالحوار رجاء .......


 
*قول يارب ولا تقلق*​ 


مسلم متفهم قال:


> نحن نعلم أن المسيحيين يعتبرون أن روح الله و قدرته اللاهوتية تجسدت في عيسى ابن مريم..


 
*أعتقد أنك لست علي درايه كامله بالموضوع*​ 


مسلم متفهم قال:


> فسؤالي هو : لماذا يحتاج (الله) لأن تتجسد قدرته في هيئة بشر (عيسى) طالما أنه قادر على كل شيء و ليس بحاجة إلى مساعدة أو معاونة أو خليفة له ... ..


 
*هل سمعت مسيحي يقول أن الله يحتاج للمساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ويا أخي لو كانت هذه المسيحية لأعتبرنها لاشئ*
*أعتقد وللمرة الثانية أنت لست علي دراية كاملة بالموضوع*​


مسلم متفهم قال:


> وأيضا تقولون أن هناك إله واحد فقط
> فكيف الآن قد أصبح هناك إلاهين متساويين في القدرة ومدى استحقاق العبودية ؟؟؟
> هل تعبدون عيسى دون الله ؟؟
> أم أنكم عبدتم الله دون عيسى ؟؟
> أم أنكم عبدتم الاثنين ؟؟ (وذلك شرك في نظركم)..


 
*للمرة الثالثة*
*أنت لست علي دراية كاملة*
*يا أخي أرجو منك أن لا تضع سؤال ثم تعقيب*​ 


مسلم متفهم قال:


> قد تقولون لي أنكم عبدتم الاثنين معا لأنهما من أصل واحد .. ولكن الله أعظم من كل شيء و لا يحتاج لأن ينقسم لقسمين ولا لأن تقع عليه صفات البشر (الطعام والشراب والمرض و النوم) فهو غير مضطر لذلك
> ولو كان هناك أكثر من إله لاختلفوا في الرأي و فسدت الأرض....


 
*سؤال بتعقيب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مرة أخري*​ 


مسلم متفهم قال:


> وقد تقولون أن الله جسّد روحه في عيسى لأنه أراد أن يخلص الناس ، فأقول لكم ، لو أن الله أراد أن يخلص الناس لخلصهم دون إرسال عيسى لهم ( أي كان يمكن أن ينهي الموضوع من عنده)..


 
*سؤال بتعقيب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مرة أخري*​ 


مسلم متفهم قال:


> وبالتالي أنا لا أفهم ما سبب تجزئة الإله في عقيدتكم ؟؟
> ومع ذلك تقولون أن الله واحد .....


 
*للمرة الرابعة*
*أقول لك أنت لست علي دراية كاملة بالموضوع*​ 


مسلم متفهم قال:


> لو سمحتو اشرحولي بالتفصيل ..


 
*كيف نشرح لك وماذا نشرح*

*أخي بعيداً عن ما سبق أرجو نك وبمحبة أن تضع سؤال واحد فقط بدون تعقيبات وثق أننا سنجيبك *
*ولك الحق أن تعقب بعدها لنصل الي بر الأمان .......... متفقون*

*منتظرين أسئلتك واحد واحد بدون تعقيبات منك لنستطيع أن نتواصل *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*إسأل عن المسيح  وليس عن أي  إسم آخر فنجيبك

أذكر الآيات التي تدعم سؤالك أو تحيّرك

ولا تستخدم كلمة تقولون لأننا لا نقول شئ 

لكن الكتاب المقدس يقول

إجابة على جزئيّة صغيرة:

تقع عليه صفات البشر (الطعام والشراب والمرض و النوم) فهو غير مضطر لذلك 

المسيح لم يمرض .... لكنه كان ينتهر المرض فيخرج المرض من المريض*


----------



## فاروق (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

صح والله يا أخي فكلما أثبت لهم الإسلام تناقضاتهم كلما راوغوا


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*صح والله يا أخي فكلما أثبت لهم الإسلام تناقضاتهم كلما راوغوا*

*الاستاذ / فاروق 

أنت في منتدى الكنيسة ولا يوجد من  يراوغ .... ولا عندنا تناقضات 

أرجوا إنتقاء الألفاظ لكي لا تخطئ في حق الآخرين

إذا كنت لا تريد أن تقرأ ..... إسأل أولاَ .... وبعد ذلك ناقش 

وشكراَ*


----------



## الحقيقة الاولي (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

في الحقيقة لا ارى اي اجابة لاسئلة الاخ ( مسلم متفهم ) المطروحة في الموضوع 
الاخ سال وعقب وانتهي فلماذا ترد عليه بالا يعقب 
فهو في موضوعة المطروح اساساً اصبح في حكم الماضي والكرة في ملعبك وقد طلب من اصحاب الراي والمعرفة الاجابة والمناقشة 
والظاهر انك لست منهم


----------



## فاروق (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

الاستاذ / فاروق 

أنت في منتدى الكنيسة ولا يوجد من  يراوغ .... ولا عندنا تناقضات 

أرجوا إنتقاء الألفاظ لكي لا تخطئ في حق الآخرين

إذا كنت لا تريد أن تقرأ ..... إسأل أولاَ .... وبعد ذلك ناقش 

وشكراَ
يا fredyyyولو أن المنتدى للكنيسة فيجب للحق أن يظهر و أرجوك خذ قسطاً من الراحة و حاور نفسك بكل صراحة أيهما يقبل العقل:أن المسيح هو الله و ابن الله (??الله وابن الله كيف ذلك?????)جاء ليكفر عن الناس خطاياهم التي ورثوها عن آدم أم سيقبل عقلك ان المسيح نبي الله جاء ليذكر بني اسرائيل بعبادة الله و ليحلل لهم بعض الذي حرم عليهم وأنه لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى أي لا يمكن أخذ السيئة عن آدم و أن اليهود لما أرادوا صلب المسيح كما تقولون بدل الله وجه المسيح بوجه ذاك الذي شكا به و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
من المغرب فاروق


----------



## veronika (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

يا fredyyyولو أن المنتدى للكنيسة فيجب للحق أن يظهر و أرجوك خذ قسطاً من الراحة و حاور نفسك بكل صراحة أيهما يقبل العقل:أن المسيح هو الله و ابن الله (??الله وابن الله كيف ذلك?????)جاء ليكفر عن الناس خطاياهم التي ورثوها عن آدم أم سيقبل عقلك ان المسيح نبي الله جاء ليذكر بني اسرائيل بعبادة الله و ليحلل لهم بعض الذي حرم عليهم وأنه لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى أي لا يمكن أخذ السيئة عن آدم و أن اليهود لما أرادوا صلب المسيح كما تقولون بدل الله وجه المسيح بوجه ذاك الذي شكا به و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
من المغرب فاروق 
انت معذور  في  اللي  بتقوله 
اصل عشان تفهم لازم ربنا يفتح قلبك عشان تقبل  الحق
وده لما تكون انت عندك رغبه تفهم
ربنا ينور قلوبكم وعقولكم عشان تقبلوا نعمته اللي  حارمين نفسكوا  منها


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*الاستاذ / فاروق 
أرجوك خذ قسطاً من الراحة و حاور نفسك *

*نصيحتك مرفوضة 

ينبغي أن أعمل ما دام نهار .... ولا مكان للراحة.

أنا لا أحاور نفسي...... لكن هناك حديث مستمر مع الله في كل الامور 

فأنا أعرف المسيح الذي لا تعرفه أنت 

أعرف المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضب الله عني.

أعرف المسيح ... الذي حررني من سلطة إبليس

أعرف المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

أعرف المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

أعرف المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

أعرف المسيح ... الخـالق أعين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخـلاص 

أعرف المسيح ... المغير شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

لا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن يضع إسم آخر مكان المسيح في العبارات السبع السابقة

التي هي قليلة على وصف المسيح*


----------



## taten (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

مين قال ان احنا بنقول ان اللة كان واحد ثم تجزء الى اثنين او ثلاثة الالة منذ الازل و هو ثلاثة كيانات اب و ابن و روح قدس فنحن لا نقول بانة كان واحدآ ابدآ ابدآ ام عن ان روح اللة تجسدت وحلت فى البشر عيسى فهذة الهرطقة النسطورية التى قالت بان يسوع كان بشر عادى ثم دخل فية المسيح الالة المسيحيون يقولون ان المسيح الكلمة اللوجوس الابن الازلى للة اتخذ لة جسدآ اى تأنس ومنذ اول لحظة كان الة و انسان فى آن واحد اما عن اختلاف الارادات بين الاب و الابن فان هذا كان ممكن لو كانا الهين مختلفية لو كان الاب آخر بالنسبة للابن او كان الابن آخر بالنسبة للاب اما فى حالتنا فكلاهما الاب و الابن واحد فى الجوهر واحد فى الطبيعة الة واحد فى كيانين كل لة شخصية مستقلة اقنوم متمايز ولكنهما لا يختلفان لانهما ببساطة الة واحد فمثلآ الكمبيوتر يتكون من شاشة و ساك و كى بورد و سماعات و ماوس و طابعة و اسكونر ولم نقل ان هذا تعدد كمبيوترات بل نطلق على كل هذا كمبيوتر واحد ولم تختلف الشاشة فى ارادتها مع الكى بورد او الاسكونر وكذلك الملائكة فهم ربوات ربوات اى آلآف آلآف ولم نسمع ان بينهم اختلاف ارادات ادى الى حدوث صراع فى السماء مثلآ


----------



## Tabitha (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



> د فمثلآ الكمبيوتر يتكون من شاشة و ساك و كى بورد و سماعات و ماوس و طابعة و اسكونر ولم نقل ان هذا تعدد كمبيوترات بل نطلق على كل هذا كمبيوتر واحد ولم تختلف الشاشة فى ارادتها مع الكى بورد او الاسكون




ايه دخل تشبيه الكمبيوتر والكيبورد و.....الخ بعقيدة الثالوث التي لله الواحد !!


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*الاستاذ/ صاحب المشاركة رقم 1*

*اليك مشاركة قد تكون مفيدة لك في فهم أسئلتك

مثال للإيضاه 

إذا أخد ملك ثياب أحد عامة الشعب ونزل في وسطهم وأكل وشرب

إذا رأيت هذا الملك يصدر أوامره الملكية والكل يطيعه ويخضع له

إذا رأيته في ثيابه الملكية وقمة غناه وجزيل بركاته ونعمه

هل هذا يغير مكانته كالملك ؟

لا لا يغير مكانته كالملك 

بل في كل مرةَ تراه بمنظور مختلف 

ولكن في الثلاث حالات مُجتمعة تراه بصوره كاملة أي (تكتمل الصورة)*


----------



## sunny man (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع

هذه اجابة على سؤالك. و أنصح أن تكون مستعدا للمعرفة و الفهم

*ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟ ونريد معلومات أكثر عن الأقانيم الثلاثة والوحدانية..*​الإجابة: 
** كلمة اقنوم **Hypostasis **باليونانية هى هيبوستاسيس، وهى مكونة من مقطعين: هيبو وهى تعنى تحت، وستاسيس وتعنى قائم أو واقف، وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة. والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به، وله إرادة، ولكنه واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير إنفصال.*

** **من هم الاقانيم الثلاثة؟*
*الأقانيم الثلاثة هم**الآب** والابن والروح القدس: *
*فالآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم**.*
*و**الابن** هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم. *
*و**الروح القدس** هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم. *

** **كيف أن الجوهر الإلهى واحد ومع هذا فإن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم متمايزة ومتساوية؟*
*لشرح فكرة الجوهر الواحد لثلاثة اقانيم متمايزة ومتساوية فى الجوهر نأخذ مثالاً*
*مثلث من الذهب الخالص، له ثلاثة زوايا متساوية أ، ب**، **جـ*
*الرأس (أ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الرأس (ب) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الرأس (جـ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر**. *
*فالرؤوس الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد، وكينونة واحدة، وذهب واحد، هو جوهر المثلث ولكن (أ) ليس نفسه هو (ب)، (ب**) **ليس نفسه هو (جـ)، (جـ) ليس نفسه هو (أ**) *
*لأن (أ) لو كان هو (ب) لانطبق الضلع (أ جـ) على الضلع (ب جـ) وبذلك ينعدم الذهب*
*لو طبقنا نفس الفكرة بالنسبة للثالوث القدوس**: *
*الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر**. *
*والثلاثة يتساوون فى الجوهر والجوهر نفسه الإلهي هو فى**الآب والابن والروح القدس**. ولكن الآب ليس هو نفسه الابن وليس هو نفسه الروح القدس، وكذلك الابن ليس هو نفسه الروح القدس وليس هو نفسه الآب، وكذلك الروح القدس ليس هو نفسه الآب وليس هو نفسه الابن. *

** **هل يمكننا أن نقول إن الكينونة فى الثالوث القدوس قاصرة على الآب وحده؟ والعقل قاصر على الابن وحده؟ والحياة قاصرة على الروح القدس؟*
*لا... لا يمكننا أن نقول هكذا، فينبغى أن نلاحظ أنه طبقا لتعاليم الآباء فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصرا على الآب وحده، ففى **قداس القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى** نخاطب الابن ونقول: (أيها الكائن الذى كان والدائم إلى الأبد)، لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية وهو الأصل فى الكينونة بالنسبة للابن والروح القدس، والابن له كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الازلية، والروح القدس له كينونة حقيقية بالانبثاق الأزلى، ولكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلا فى كينونته أو جوهره عن الآخرين. *
*وكذلك العقل ليس قاصرا على الابن وحده، لان الآب له صفة العقل والابن له صفة العقل والروح القدس له صفة العقل، لأن هذه الصفة من صفات الجوهر الالهى**. *
*وكما قال**القديس أثناسيوس**: (إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آب والابن ابن. ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو من الآب وحاملا لذات جوهر الآب)، ولكننا نقول إن الابن هو الكلمة (اللوغوس) أو العقل المولود أو العقل المنطوق به، أما مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب. *
*وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضا ليست قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده لان الآب له صفة الحياة والابن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة الحياة، لأن الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الجوهر الالهى. والسيد المسيح قال: (كما ان الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن ايضا أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته) (يو 5: 26). **(ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) **وقيل عن **السيد المسيح** باعتباره كلمة الله: " فيه كانت الحياة " (يو 1: 4). ولكن الروح القدس نظرا لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة للخليقة لذلك قيل عنه إنه هو: (الرب المحيى) (حسب **قانون الإيمان** و**القداس الكيرلسى**)، وكذلك أنه هو (رازق الحياة) أو (معطى الحياة) (حسب صلاة الساعة الثالثة). *
*من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى الآب وحده، والعقل إلى الابن وحده، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده، لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقسم الجوهر الالهى الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة**. **أو ربما يؤدى الأمر إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده (طالما أن له وحده الكينونة)، وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الابن والروح القدس، أو نلغى كينونتيهما ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم إلهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب**. *

** **هل هناك علاقة بين طبيعة الله (الله محبة) وبين فهمنا للثالوث القدوس؟*
*نعم هناك علاقة أكيدة**: *
*إن مفتاح **المسيحية** – كما نعلم – هو ان "الله محبة" (**رساله يوحنا الاولي** 4: 8، 16). *
*ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و**الملائكة** والبشر؟ إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً (**- **centeric ego**)، **وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا، إذاً لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال**السيد المسيح** فى **مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب**: " لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو 17: 24)... وبوجود الابن قبل إنشاء العالم وفوق الزمان أى قبل كل الدهور، يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شيئ حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة للآب. فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طلما وجدت الأبوة فهناك المحبة بين الآب والابن. *
*ولكن الحب لايصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث، لأن الحب نحو الأنا هو أنانية وليس حباً، والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر سواه (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للإحتواء (**exclusive love**) **بمعنى أنه حب ناقص ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى يتجه نحو الآخر وعلى كل من هو آخر** (**inclusive love**) **وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة**. *
*وإذا وجدت الخليقة فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان فهى تدخل فى نطاق هذا الحب اللانهائى، لأن مثلث الحب هنا هو بلا حدود ولا مقاييس. هذا الحب اللانهائى الكامل يتجه أيضاً نحو الخليقة حيثما وحينما توجد**، **كما قال السيد المسيح للآب: " ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم** " (**إنجيل يوحنا** 17: 26)... إن الحب الكامل هو الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وهذا هو أعظم حب فى الوجود كله. *
*لكن قد يسأل سائل لماذا لا تكون**الأقانيم أربعة أو خمسة؟ وللرد نقول إن أى شيئ ناقص فى الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى، كما أن أى شيئ يزيد بلا داع يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى. إن مساحة مثلث الحب هذا هى ما لا نهاية، أى أن مساحة الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة هى ما لا نهاية، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل كل**الخليقة، فأى كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث يشمله هذا الحب، فما الداعى لرأس رابع أو خامس؟**! *


----------



## sunny man (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

الله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم​*بقلم ناشــد حنــا*​*وحدانية**اللـه*
* يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد أن الله واحد، لا إله إلا هو. ومجرد ذكر اسم "الله" بـ (ال التعريف) دليل على وحدانيته. واليك بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس:*
*من العهد القديم:** "فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأرض مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ"(تثنية 4: 39). "اسمعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ" (تثنية 6: 4) "أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كلَّ شَيْءٍ نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي.بَاسِطٌ الأرض. مَنْ مَعِي؟" (إشعياء 44: 24) "أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سوَايَ"(إشعياء 45: 1). "أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟" (ملاخي 2: 10).*
*ومن العهد الجديد:** "بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ" (مرقس 12: 32) "وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟" (يوحنا 5: 44)، "لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (رومية 3: 30) "وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِداً" (1كورنثوس 8: 4)، "وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (غلاطية 3: 20) "لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 5)، "أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ" (يعقوب 2: 19). *
*نوع وحدانية الله*
*   قبل أن أبين بالأدلة العقلية والنقلية والمنطقية النوع الوحيد للوحدانية التي تليق بالله جل جلاله، وأؤيد ذلك بشهادة الفلاسفة الذين يؤمنون بالتوحيد، قبل ذلك أرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس الذي اقتبسنا منه بعض الآيات الدالة على وحدانية الله حيث نجد فيه صيغة الجمع (*) في اسم الله عز وجل، تلك الصيغة التي وردت في العهد القديم نحو ثلاثة آلاف مرة فضلا عن العبارات الكثيرة الواضحة التي نجد فيها لا ما يفيد الجمع فقط بل الثالوث بالتحديد. واليك بعض الشواهد الكتابية من العهد القديم:*
*   أول آية في الكتاب المقدس هي "فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرض". وفي عدد 26 من نفس الإصحاح يقول الله "نَعْمَلُ الإنسان عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا"، وفي عدد 22 من الإصحاح الثالث يقول الله "هُوَذَا الإنسان قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا". وقوله تعالى كواحد يدل على وجود أقانيم في اللاهوت. وفي العدد السابع من الإصحاح الحادي عشر يقول الله "هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ ".  *
*  وفي (مزمور 45: 6-7) نقرأ "كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ ". وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (المزمور الثاني) نجد الله الآب الماسح، والله الابن الممسوح، والروح القدس المسحة "وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ" (1يوحنا 2: 20)، فنقرأ قول الآب عن الابن "أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي" (مز 2: 6). وقول الابن عن الآب "قال لي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ" (ع7). وقول الروح القدس عن الابن "اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ" (ع 11، 12).*
*   وفي (مزمور 110) نقرأ "قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي "وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (إشعياء 6: 8) نقرأ "مَنْ أُرْسِلُ (بالمفرد) وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا (بالجمع)؟"*
*   وفي (إشعياء 48: 12، 16) نقرأ "أَنَا الأول وَأَنَا الآخِرُ (الابن)... مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ (الآب) أَنَا هُنَاكَ (الابن). وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ (الآب) أَرْسَلَنِي (الابن) وَرُوحُهُ (الروح القدس) "وهنا نرى ثالوثاً في اللاهوت ثم إليك هذه الشواهد من العهد الجديد:*
*نقرأ في (متى 3: 16، 17) أن الرب يسوع له المجد عندما اعتمد من يوحنا في نهر الأردن انفتحت له السموات وأتى عليه الروح القدس "نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ» "وهنا أيضاً نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. *
*   ونقرأ في (متى 28: 19) قول الرب يسوع لتلاميذه "فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسم الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. "فنجد هنا أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة ونلاحظ أن الرب يسوع يقول "باسم"لا بـ "أسماء" لأن الثلاثة هم واحد، الله الواحد.*
*   ونقرأ في (إنجيل يوحنا 14: 16، 17، 26) "وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إلى الأَبَدِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ... وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسمي". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة. *
*   ونقرأ في (2كورنثوس 13: 14) "نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة.*
*   ونقرأ في (غلاطية 4: 6) "بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إلى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ». "وهنا نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. وكذلك في (أفسس 2: 18) حيث نقرأ "لأَنَّ بِهِ (بالمسيح) لَنَا كِلَيْنَا (اليهودي والأممي) قُدُوماً فِي رُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ إلى الآبِ "وكذلك نقرأ فـي (رسالة يهوذا 20، 21) "مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ". *
*   ولأن الله بثالوث أقانيمه هو إله واحد لذلك عندما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أقنومين أو أكثر لا يأتي بالفعل في صيغة المثنى أو الجمع بل في صيغة المفرد. مثال ذلك قوله "وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ أَبُونَا وَرَبُّنَا يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ يَهْدِي (بالمفرد) طَرِيقَنَا"(1تسالونيكى3: 11). وأيضاً "وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، وَاللهُ أَبُونَا... يُعَزِّي (بالمفرد) قُلُوبَكُمْ"(2 تسالونيكي 2: 16، 17). ونلاحظ في هذه الآية تقدم ذكر الابن عن الآب لأن الأقانيم الثلاثة واحد في اللاهوت. ومن الخطأ أن نقول: الأقنوم الأول، والثاني، والثالث. ونقرأ أيضاً "قَدْ صَارَتْ مَمَالِكُ الْعَالَمِ لِرَبِّنَا (الآب) وَمَسِيحِهِ (الابن)، فَسَيَمْلِكُ (بالمفرد) إلى أَبَدِ الأبدينَ" (رؤيا 11: 15). وأيضاً "سَيَكُونُونَ كَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، وَسَيَمْلِكُونَ مَعَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ"(بالمفرد) ألف سنة (رؤيا 20: 6). وأيضاً "وَعَرْشُ اللهِ وَالْحَمَلِ (المسيح الفادي) يَكُونُ فِيهَا (عرش واحد)، وَعَبِيدُهُ يَخْدِمُونَهُ (بالمفرد)" (رؤيا 22: 3).*
*الثالوث الأقدس*
*   مما تقدم نرى أن الله أعلن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، إلهاً واحداً لا نظير له ولا شريك في ثلاثة أقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس. الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله، لا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد، ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. ولكن ثلاثة أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج ومتميزون بغير انفصال. وكل أقنوم أزلي، أبدي، غير محـدود، لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان، كلي العلم، كلي القدرة، كلي السلطان، لأن الأقانيم ذات واحدة.*
*وكلمة "أقانيم" كلمة سريانية، وهي الوحيدة في كل لغات العالم التي تستطيع أن تعطي هذا المعنى، أي تميز مع عدم الانفصال أو الاستقلال. لأنه بما أن الله لا شبيه له بين كل الكائنات، وبما أن لغات البشر إنما تصف الكائنات المحدودة، فلا توجد فيها كلمة تعطينا وصفاً للذات الإلهية بحسب الإعلان الإلهي. وبهذه المناسبة أقول أنه لا يجوز بالمرة تشبيه الله الواحد من جهة أقانيمه الثلاثة بتشبيهات من الكائنات كالشمس وغيرها لأن كل الكائنات محدودة ومركبة، والله غير محـدود ولا تركيب فيه وقد استعمـلت بعض اللغات كالإنجليـزية كلمـة "شخص" للتعبير عن الأقنــوم ولكن كل شخص كائن مركب والله لا تركيــب فيه، والأشخاص المتميزون منفصلون، ومهما تماثلوا لا يمكن أن يتعادلوا تماماً أو يتّحدوا. أما كلمة أقانيم فتعني شخصيات متميزة، ولكن متحدة (بغير امتزاج) وهم ذات واحدة. وربما تكون أقرب كلمة عربية لمدلول الأقانيم هي كلمة "تعينات".*
*هل هذا معقول؟*
*تبدو هذه الحقيقة معقدة فعلاً وصعبة الاستيعاب، ولكن أليس هذا دليلاً واضحاً على صحتها وعلى أن الله نفسه هو الذي أعلن ذاته بها؟ لأن الإنسان إذا أراد أن يزيف إيماناً أو يصنعه فإنما يصنعه وفق الفطـرة البشرية وفي مستوى العقـل ليسهـل قبـوله واستيعابه. أما إذا كان الأمر خاصاً بحقيقة الله غير المحدود فلا بد أن يكون الإعلان كبيراً فوق الفهم الطبيعي، وأسمى من العقل ولكن لا يتعارض معه، ليكون المجال لقبول الإعلان الإلهي، للإيمان ولنور الله في القلب كما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن "الإنسان الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ (أي في ما لروح الله) رُوحِيّاً"(1كورنثوس 2: 14). *
*   فالإيمان بإعلان الله عن ذاته ثالوثاً، وإن كان يبدو صعباً، ولكنه معقول، بل هو المعقول لأننا سبق أن رأينا أن الوحدانية المطلقة لا تليق بالله لأنها تقتضي تنـزيهه عن الصفات والعلاقات. ولكن بما أن الله ذات فهو يتصف بصفات وله علاقات. ولكن بما أنه وحده الأزلي فلم يكن غيره في الأزل ليمارس معه الصفات والعلاقات. وبناء عليه تكون صفاته وعلاقاته عاطلة في الأزل ثم صارت عاملة بعد خلق الكائنات، وحاشا أن يكون الأمر كذلك لأن الله منـزه عن التغير، وهو مكتف بذاته، مستغن عن مخلوقاته. إذن لابد أن الله كان يمارس علاقاته وصفاته في الأزل مع ذاته لأن لا شريك له تركيب فيه. ولا بد في هذه الحالة من الاعتراف بأن وحدانيته جامعة، أي جامعة لتعينات الذات الواحدة، لأن من لا تعين له لا وجود له.*
*  ولا تناقص بين الوحدانية والتعينات لأن الله واحد في جوهره وجامع في تعيناته، لأنه يمارس صفاته وعلاقاته مع ذاته بالفعل منذ الأزل، مع تعيناته وليس مع صفاته لأن الصفات معان، وليست تعينات عاقلة يمكن التعامل معها. فلا يقال مثلاً أن الله كان في الأزل يكلم صفاته ويسمعها ويبصرها ويحبها، أو أن صفاته كانت تكلمه وتبصره وتحبه ولكن نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس أن الابن يحب الآب، والآب يحب الابن قبل إنشاء العالم، والروح القدس هو "روح المحبة". وكانت هناك مشورة في الأزل بين الأقانيم الثلاثة.*
*  ولابد من الإقرار بتعينات الله وإلا جعلناه جوهراً غامضاً لا يمكن الاتصال به أو معرفة شيء عنه بينما يتفق الجميع على أنه تكلم مع موسى ومع إبراهيم وأظهر ذاته للأنبياء. ووجود التعينات في الله لا يمس وحدانيته كما قلنا لأن التعينات هم ذات الله وليسوا أجزاء من ذاته، حاشا. بل ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. *
*   لاشك أن هذه الحقيقة فوق الإدراك البشرى لأنه لا شبيه لهذه الوحدانية في الكائنات المنظورة ولكن هذه الحقيقة لا تتعارض مع العقل بل هي معقولة. وقد شهد بمعقوليتها كثيرون من الفلاسفة الموحدين الذين تعمقوا في البحث.*
*أراء بعض الفلاسفة الموحدين في نوع وحدانية الله، وفي الأقانيم:*
*   قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه "الرد الجميل" المشار إليه في كتاب "تاريخ الفلسفة في الإسلام" صفحة 196 : "يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر، ولها اعتبارات. والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية عندهم واحدة في الجوهر وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم". *
*   وقال الشيخ أبو الخير الطيب في كتابه "أصول الدين" صفحة 153: "أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح النقاب عنها وهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف". *
*هاتان الشهادتان عن الإيمان المسيحي قريبتان من الصحة. غير أنهما قالا عن الأقانيم أنهم "اعتبارات" أو "صفات"وهذا نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس. *
*  وقال القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتابه "الطمس في القواعد الخمس". "وإذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم لا نجد بينهم وبيننا اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط. فهم يقولون أنه جوهر ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ويريدون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته، والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة". *
*   ولكن الواقع أنه لا فساد في العبارة، فقد شهد كثيرون من العلماء والفلاسفة أنه يمكن إطلاق كلمة "جوهر" على الله. فقد قال مثلاً الإمام جعفر بن محمد الأشعبي: "يتعين أن يكون الله جوهراً، أو جوهراً مع سلامة المعنى". وقد جاءت كلمة "جوهر" مرة واحدة في الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح "الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3).*
*وجاء في كتاب العقائد النسفية صفحة 162 "لا مخالف في مسألة توحيد واجب الوجود إلا الثنوية (أي الذين يعتقدون بإلهين: واحد للخير وآخر للشر) دون النصارى" أي أن النصارى موحِّدون. *
*   وقال ابن سينا "الله علم وعالم ومعلوم، وعقل وعاقل ومعقول، ومحبة ومحب ومحبوب". وجاء في مجلة كلية الآداب الصادرة في مايو سنة 1934، وفي كتاب نصوص الحكم للفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي (صفحات 133، 134، 225، 226) ما يأتي "إن أول صورة تعينت فيها الذات الإلهية كانت ثلاثية، وذلك لأن التعيين كان في صورة العلم حيث: العلم والعالم والمعلوم حقيقة واحدة. كما أن أول حضرة إلهية ظهر فيها الله كانت ثلاثية لأنها حضرة الذات الإلهية المتصفة بجميع الأسماء والصفات. فضلاً عن ذلك فإن عملية الخلق نفسها تقتضي وجود الذات الإلهية، والإرادة، والقول: "كن". فالتثليث هو إذن المحور الذي تدور حوله رحى الوجود وهو الشرط الأساسي في تحقيق الإيجاد. والخلق". *
*   وقد أنشد الفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي في حب الله قائلاً: *
* "تثليث محبوبي وقد كان واحداً       كما صير الأقنام بالذات أقنما"*
*  ولا يقصد هذا الفيلسوف بهذا الشعر وبأقواله السابقة أن يؤيد العقيدة المسيحية لأنه كان من المسلمين المتمسكيـن، ولكنه أراد أن يعلن أن الله كان يظـهر دائما في ثالوث هـو "العلم والعالم والمعلوم ". أو "الذات والإرادة والكلمة". ويقصد أن مجرد اتصاف الله بصفات وقيامه بأعمال دليل على أنه تعالى ليس أقنوماً واحداً بل أقانيم.*
*وقال نفس هذا الفيلسوف "إن الله هو الأول والآخر، والظاهر والباطن، وعين ما ظهر وعين ما بطن فالأمر حيرة في حيرة. واحد في كثرة، وكثرة مردها إلى واحد ". *
*   وقال ابن الفارض "الحمد لله الذي تجلى بذاته، فأظهر حقائق أسمائه وصفاته، فجعلها أعيانا ثابتة وحقائق عينية". *
*   وقال الشيخ البيجوري "الحاصل أن الوحدانية الشاملة هي وحدانية الذات، ووحدانية الصفات، ووحدانية الأفعال". *
*   وقال صاحب التحقيق "أرى الكثرة في الواحد. وإن اختلفت حقائقها وكثرت فإنها عين واحدة. فهذه كثرة معقولة في واحد العين".*
*   وقال الإمام الغزالي "من ذهب إلى أن الله لا يعقل نفسه إنما خاف من لزوم الكثرة". ثم قال "إن كان عقل الله ذاته فيرجع الكل إلى ذاته فلا كثرة إذن. وإن كانت هذه كثرة فهي موجودة في الأول"(أي أنها أصلية في الله أزلاً). *
*   وقال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في شرحه لاعتقاد المسيحييـن فـي ذات الله (كتاب الله صفحة 171) "إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. وإن "الكلمة " و"الآب" وجود واحد، وإنك حين تقول "الآب" لا تدل عن ذات منفصلة عن "الابن" لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية". *
*عقيدة الثالوث ليست مقتبسة من الوثنية*
*يقول البعض، إما عن عدم درس وفهم أو عن سوء نية بغرض التضليل، يقولون أن عقيدة الثالوث كانت موجودة عند الوثنيين في الهند، وكانوا يطلقون على إلههم المثلث: براهما، وفشنو، وسيفا ويقولون أن البوذيين كانوا يعتقدون أن بوذا ذو ثلاثة أقانيم: الأول والوسط والآخر. وأن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعتقدون بآلهة ثلاثية: الأولى أمون، وكونس، وموت. والثانية: أوزيريس، وايزيس، وحورس. والثالثة: خنوم، وساتيت، وعنقت. وأن الأول من كل مجموعة هو الآب والثاني هو الابن والثالث هو الروح القدس كما هو الحال عند المسيحيين. ويقولون أن البابليين والفرس والصينيين كانوا يعتنقون مثل هذه العقيدة. *
*   والواقع أن كل هذه الأقوال هراء في هراء وليس لها أي نصيب من الصحة. وهي تقال لتضليل غير الدارسين. ولكن بالدرس الدقيق لتلك الديانات يتضح أن براهما وفشنو وسيفا عند الهنود ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً. أما بوذا فكان رجلاً عادياً عاش في الهند حوالي سنة 500 قبل الميلاد وكانت له تعاليم معينة. أما آلهة المصريين فهي لا تنص على أن كل مجموعة من آلهتهم إله واحد بل ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً فكانوا يمثلون أمون برجل وكونس (أوخنسو) بالقمر، وموت بأنثى النسر. وأوزيريس برجل، وايزيس بامرأة، وحورس بالصقر، وخنوم بالكبش، وساتيت بامرأة هي زوجته الأولى، وعنقت زوجته الثانية. ولا مجال هنا للكلام عن الأوثان الأخرى عند البابليين والفرس وغيرهم. *
*   فأي افتراء متعمد بجهل تتضمنه أقوال أولئك المعترضين! ويكفى هنا أن نثبت بطلان هذه الأقوال من الوجهة التاريخية باقتباس أقوال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقـاد في كتـاب "الله" صفحات 149إلى 154 ونلخصها فيما يلي: "فكرة الله في المسيحية لا تشبهها فكرة أخرى من ديانات ذلك العصر الكتابية أو غير الكتابية. وروح المسيحية في إدراك فكرة الله هي روح متناسقة تشف عن جوهر واحد، ولا يشبهه إدراك فكرة الله في عبادة من العبادات الوثنية. فالإيمان بالله على تلك الصفة فتح جديد لرسالة السيد المسيح لم يسبقه إليها في اجتماع مقوماتها برسول من الكتابيين ولا غير الكتابيين. ولم تكن أجزاء مقتبسة من هنا أو هناك، بل كانت كلاماً متجانساً من وحي واحد وطبيعة واحدة". *
*تميز الأقانيم*
*أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر واللاهوت، ولكل أقنوم كامل صفات اللاهوت، أي أزلي وأبدي وغير محدود كلي القدرة والعلم والسلطان والقداسة. ولكن الأقانيم متميـزون، أي أن لكل أقنوم بعـض أعمال خاصة لا نستطيـع أن ننسبها إلى الأقنومين الآخرين. فهناك تميز واتحاد ولكن ليس هناك امتزاج أي لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الابن هو الآب ولا الآب هو الابن، مع أن الابن والآب واحد. *
*   وواضح جداً من الكتاب أن أقنوم الابن هو الذي جاء إلى العالم متجسداً مرسلاً من الآب ليتم عمل الفداء بموته الكفاري على الصليب، فمكتوب "فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا"(1يوحنا4: 10). و "لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأبديةُ" (يوحنا 3: 16). "وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غلاطية 4: 4). والابن يقول "خَرَجْـتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إلى الْعَالَمِ وَأيضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إلى الآبِ" (يوحنا 16: 28). فالآب هو الذي أرسل الابن، وهو الذي بذله لأجلنا وهو الذي قدمه كفارة عن خطايانا. والابن هو الذي خرج من عند الآب، وهـو الذي جاء إلى هذا العالـم مولودا من عذراء، وهو الذي مات على الصليب حاملا قصاص خطايانا. ولا نستطيع أن ننسب إلى الابن ما اختص به الآب. ولا ننسب إلى الآب ما اختص به الابن فنقول مثلاً أن الآب تجسد وأتى إلى العالم مولوداً ومات على الصليب. هذا خطأ محض لأن الذي تجسد هو أقنوم الابن فقط. ولا يجوز أن نقع في هذا الخلط في الكلام أو في الصلاة، ولو عن طريق السهو. *
*   والروح القدس جاء إلى العالم في يوم الخمسين مرسلاً من الآب والابن، جاء بلاهوته غير متجسد ليشهد للابن وليسكن في جميع المؤمنين بعد أن ولدهم ولادة ثانية في كل الأجيال وفي كل مكان في العالم وهذا دليل على لاهوته غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان. *
*  ومن اختصاص الابن أيضاً أن يدين الأشرار، الأحياء والأموات لأنه هو الذي أكمل الفداء على الصليب. ومما يبين هذا التميز بوضوح قول الوحي "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن لكي يكرم الجمـيع الابن كما يكرمـون الآب"(يوحنا 5: 22).*
*   ومن سخف القول أن هذا التميز يعني انقساماً أو تجزيئاً في اللاهوت وسبق أن أوضحنا الرد على هذا الاعتراض لأن اللاهوت واحد غير محدود لا يدرك ولا ينقسم لأنه لا تركيب فيه. ولكن التميز هو في الأقانيم أو تعينات الله المتحدة في الجوهر بغير انقسام أو امتزاج. *
*   ومن سخف القول أيضاً أنه إذا كان الله قد تجسد ونزل من السماء إلى هذا العالم فهل كانت السماء خالية في مدة التجسد؟ ومن الذي كان يدير الكون في تلك المدة؟ والخطأ كله يرجع إلى تطبيق ما للكائنات المحدودة التي تقع تحت حِسِّنا وبصرنا على الله غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان من الأزل وإلى الأبد، وبتطبيق أقيسة المحدود على الله غير المحدود. *​


----------



## مسلم متفهم (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

(((قال القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتابه "الطمس في القواعد الخمس". "وإذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم لا نجد بينهم وبيننا اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط. فهم يقولون أنه جوهر ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ويريدون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته، والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة". 
ولكن الواقع أنه لا فساد في العبارة، فقد شهد كثيرون من العلماء والفلاسفة أنه يمكن إطلاق كلمة "جوهر" على الله..... إلخ ))))



انا  يا سيد sunny man مقتنع بكلامك لأنه لا يتنافى مع اعتقاداتي ولكن إلى الأن لم أفهم ما الذي يدفع المسيحيين للتأكد من أن هناك فعلا ثلاثة أقانيم ؟ ما الذي يمنعكم من القول أن الله اقنيم واحد و كيان واحد منذ الأزل ؟؟  أرجو توضيح الفرق بينكم و بين الرؤية الإسلامية !! 

وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



> لم أفهم ما الذي يدفع المسيحيين للتأكد من أن هناك فعلا ثلاثة أقانيم ؟


اخي الحبيب مسلم
سلام ونعمة
لو نظرت لردود الاخوة لكان وصل لك الجواب



> أرجو توضيح الفرق بينكم و بين الرؤية الإسلامية !!


هذا موضوع يطول شرحه لان الفرق كبير جدا والفوارق كثيرة جدا
ويلزمها مواضيع 
ان احببت تستطيع التصفح في المنتدى المسيحي العام
وتشارك في الحوار الاسلامي
لعلك تصل الى نتيجة الفروقات


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



			
				مسلم متفهم;


انا  يا سيد sunny man مقتنع بكلامك لأنه لا يتنافى مع اعتقاداتي ولكن إلى الأن لم أفهم ما الذي يدفع المسيحيين للتأكد من أن هناك فعلا ثلاثة أقانيم ؟ ما الذي يمنعكم من القول أن الله اقنيم واحد و كيان واحد منذ الأزل ؟؟  أرجو توضيح الفرق بينكم و بين الرؤية الإسلامية !! 

وشكرا[/QUOTE قال:
			
		

> (3)أهمية عقيدة التثليث وفوائدها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*+*


كل الاخوة الاحباء اللى شاركوا فى الرد على سؤال و (( تعقيب )) الاخ مسلم متفهم بشكرهم جداً .. 

بس فيه حاجة كان لازم نلفت إنتباه السائل ليها ..

هو يقول : 



مسلم متفهم قال:


> نحن نعلم أن المسيحيين يعتبرون أن روح الله و قدرته اللاهوتية تجسدت في عيسى ابن مريم




من قال لكم أن روح الله و قدرته اللاهوتية تجسدت فى السيد المسيح ( عيسى كما يطلق عليه الاخوة المسلمون ) ؟ معنى كلامك أن المسيح تبارك إسمه بشر عادى و (( حلّت )) عليه قدرة الله و روحه .. أو تجسدت كما تقول ..

و هذا الكلام خاطىء تماماً .. فنحن لا نؤمن بذلك مُطلقاً .. المسيح له المجد هو (( الله المُتجسد )) أو (( الله الظاهر فى الجسد )) .. إتخذ لنفسه جسداً .. منذ ولادته من العذراء مريم .. من لحظة الحبل المُقدس .. إتحد لاهوته بناسوته ( الناسوت هو الطبيعة الانسانية ) ..

الله لم (( يحل )) فى جسد المسيح .. بل أن الله إتخذ لنفسه جسداً ، أي أن المسيح لم يكن لحظة أو لحيظة أو لحيظظة إنسان عادي .. أو مجرد بشر .. إطلاقاً .. لم يمر عليه أى زمن أو وقت منذ البذرة الاولى فى رحم والدة الإله القديسة العظيمة مريم ، كان فيه مجرد جنين .. بل أن لاهوته إتحد على الفور بلا أى فارق زمني مهما كانت ضألته بناسوته ..

إذاً ذلك الذى كان يُعلم .. و يعظ .. و يتحدث .. و يُهان .. و يُصلب .. و يموت .. ثم يقوم من الاموات بسلطانه المُطلق .. هو الله تبارك إسمه ..

و ليس هناك أى شرك فى كلامي هذا يا صديقي .. فليس عجيباً على الله أن يتصرف بغير توقعات البشر .. فالعقيدة الباطلة هي التي تُنادي بما يتوافق مع ميول الانسان و رغباته .. أما و إن كانت العقيدة إلهية .. فهي حتماً ستحوى أمور إلهية .. لا يتوقعها البشر و لكن يؤمنون بها و يدركون عظمتها و لا تتعارض مع العقل مُطلقاً 




> فسؤالي هو : لماذا يحتاج (الله) لأن تتجسد قدرته في هيئة بشر (عيسى) طالما أنه قادر على كل شيء و ليس بحاجة إلى مساعدة أو معاونة أو خليفة له ...





أوضحت لك خطأ عبارة ((  تتجسد قدرته في هيئة بشر )) .. اما عن المُحتاج .. فهو الإنسان و ليس الله له المجد .. فنحن في غنى عن القول أن الله لا يحتاج إلي أى شىء .. و كان إحتياج الإنسان لعمل واحد فقط .. هو إعادة العلاقة بين الله و الإنسان .. و هذا يطول شرحه .. إن شئت أنا تحت أمرك 





> وأيضا تقولون أن هناك إله واحد فقط
> 
> فكيف الآن قد أصبح هناك إلاهين متساويين في القدرة ومدى استحقاق العبودية ؟؟؟
> 
> ...





لا أحب إسم عيسى هذا .. و لكنى سأتجاوز هذه النقطة على أن تراعي عدم تكرارها فى المرات القادمة إن شاء الله و عشنا .. 

نحن نعبد الله الذى هو المسيح تبارك إسمه 
فالمسيح له المجد هو العقل الإلهي .. هو الحكمة الإلهية .. هو كلمة الله .. اللوجوس ..

فعقل الله هو الله .. و كلمة الله هو الله .. فليس من المعقول أن يكون الله بلا عقل - حاشا - أو أن عقله أقل منه !! حاشا ..  




> قد تقولون لي أنكم عبدتم الاثنين معا لأنهما من أصل واحد .. ولكن الله أعظم من كل شيء و لا يحتاج لأن ينقسم لقسمين ولا لأن تقع عليه صفات البشر (الطعام والشراب والمرض و النوم) فهو غير مضطر لذلك
> 
> ولو كان هناك أكثر من إله لاختلفوا في الرأي و فسدت الأرض..




لا يوجد إثنين .. فقولك لا يستقيم إطلاقاً .. فرأيك هذا لا يؤمن به أشر مسيحى على الارض كلها .. وواضح كما علق الاخوة الاحباء .. أنك لم تقرأ (( أبداً )) فى المسيحية 





> وقد تقولون أن الله جسّد روحه في عيسى لأنه أراد أن يخلص الناس ، فأقول لكم ، لو أن الله أراد أن يخلص الناس لخلصهم دون إرسال عيسى لهم ( أي كان يمكن أن ينهي الموضوع من عنده)
> وبالتالي أنا لا أفهم ما سبب تجزئة الإله في عقيدتكم ؟؟ ومع ذلك تقولون أن الله واحد ... لو سمحتو اشرحولي بالتفصيل ..




كما قال أخي الحبيب توين .. أنت لا تعلم أي شىء عن المسيحية .. إبحث أولاً .. و بعدها تعال و حاورنا .. أو إسألنا


----------



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

نحن نعلم أن المسيحيين يعتبرون أن روح الله و قدرته اللاهوتية تجسدت في عيسى ابن مريم
(الله ظهر فى الجسد)

فسؤالي هو : لماذا يحتاج (الله) لأن تتجسد قدرته في هيئة بشر (عيسى) طالما أنه قادر على كل شيء و ليس بحاجة إلى مساعدة أو معاونة أو خليفة له ... 

1-الله لا يحتاج
2-الانسان هو المحتاج للخلاص عن طريق الفداء
3-التعقيب على فكرة الفداء ولماذا قبل الرب بأتخاذه ناسوت اى (طبيعه بشريه)
قبل شرح تلك الفكره اود ان اشير لنقطه هامه : وهى ان الله متواضع للغايه وغير متكبر على احد من مخلوقاته له كل المجد
ومن قال غير ذلك فهذا يعد تجديفا-فأذا كنا نحن البشر نغضب ونثور حين يتهمنا احد اننا متكبرون وغير سالكين بالمحبه والاتضاع
فكم بالحري للرب الأزلى ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
هل لا نقبلها على ذواتنا ....ونقبلها عليه! وودت فقط توضيح تلك النقطه لأدراك ان الله قبل ان يتخذ طبيعه بشريه من اجل محبته الفائقه لنا
والان الرد على السؤال:لماذا يتخذ الله طبيعه بشريه لأتمام مهمة الفداء؟لأن عملية الفداء تتطلب مخلص ذو مواصفات خاصه حيث ان الخطيه كانت هى عصيان الله الغير محدود
1-لابد ان يكون هذا الفادى انسان لأن الذى اخطاء هو ادم(بشر)
2-ان يكون هذا الفادى بلا خطيه لأنه اخطاء فى الله له كل المجد والخالى من كل خطيه
3-ان يكون هذا الفادى غير محدود لأن الانسان اخطاء فى حق الله الغير محدود
4-ان يكون هذا الفادى قابلا ان يموت بأرادته كما ترك المسيح ذاته للرومان ليصلبوه بأرادته
وكان يعرف جيدا انه سيصلب على ايديهم ومتى واين
وبالطبع لا يوجد بشري به هذه الخصائص الدقيقه
فقرر الله له كل المجد ان يضع روحه وسلطانه ويظهر فى جسد بشرى
بحيث يتمم عملية الفداء دون ويكون به تلك الخصائص ايضا

لم يتواجد الله بشخصه اللاهوتى على الارض لسبب بسيط
لان ادم اخطاء فى حق الله ولم يكن الله هو المخطىء فى حق ذاته حاشا ان يكون
فكان لزاما ان يكون الفادى بشرا كما ان المفدي بشريا 

ما وجه الاستفاده من الفداء؟
بعدما صلب المسيح نزل الى الجحيم ليأخذ الابرار الى الفردوس لأنه دفع الدين عن ادم بعدما كان الشيطان يحتجزهم فى الجحيم
لأن عملية الفداء لم تكن قد تمت قبل صلب المسيح
فأعتقهم يسوع المسيح ودفع عنهم الدين وفك اسرهم

وأيضا تقولون أن هناك إله واحد فقط
- كلام الرب وليس نحن القائلين
فكيف الآن قد أصبح هناك إلاهين متساويين في القدرة ومدى استحقاق العبودية ؟؟؟ 

-ليس لدينا عدة الهه بل اله واحد 

هل تعبدون عيسى دون الله ؟؟ 
أم أنكم عبدتم الله دون عيسى ؟؟
أم أنكم عبدتم الاثنين ؟؟ (وذلك شرك في نظركم)

- هل اعتبر هذا اسلوبا تهكميا ام تعقيب للتشتيت ؟!كما قلت فى السابق الله هو المسيح اي ان المسيح هو الله
اله واحد 

قد تقولون لي أنكم عبدتم الاثنين معا لأنهما من أصل واحد .. ولكن الله أعظم من كل شيء و لا يحتاج لأن ينقسم لقسمين ولا لأن تقع عليه صفات البشر (الطعام والشراب والمرض و النوم) فهو غير مضطر لذلك 

_نحن لا نعبد غير الله اله واحد الان وكل اوان
_الله غير منقسم او مجزاء (الاقانيم الثلاثه الاب والابن والروح القدس)خصائص الله وليست مكوناته!
_ذكرنا فى السابق من المحتاج الى الفداء وما فائدة اتمام عملية الفداء
ولو كان هناك أكثر من إله لاختلفوا في الرأي و فسدت الأرض..
حاشا ان يكون غير الله اله.

وقد تقولون أن الله جسّد روحه في عيسى لأنه أراد أن يخلص الناس ، فأقول لكم ، لو أن الله أراد أن يخلص الناس لخلصهم دون إرسال عيسى لهم ( أي كان يمكن أن ينهي الموضوع من عنده)

الله عادل حتى فى معاملته مع الشياطين 
قد دفع الدين عنهم لانه غير محدود وليس هناك فادى بتلك الخصائص
والله لا يقبل حتى ان يستضعف الشيطان ويقوى عليه
كان فى استطاعة الله ان يميت الشيطان ويستخرج الابرار من الجحيم
لكن الله عادل وهو ليس بحارس امن يتعامل بقوة ذراعه مستضعفا الشياطين يا عزيزى

وبالتالي أنا لا أفهم ما سبب تجزئة الإله في عقيدتكم ؟؟ ومع ذلك تقولون أن الله واحد ... لو سمحتو اشرحولي بالتفصيل .. 

اكرر  نحن لا نجزء الله
انها خصائص الله وليست مكوناته     ​


----------



## timon20080 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



> هل تعبدون عيسى دون الله ؟؟
> أم أنكم عبدتم الله دون عيسى ؟؟
> أم أنكم عبدتم الاثنين ؟؟ (وذلك شرك في نظركم)



اول حاجة و الي انت مش فاهمها و دي اساس المسيحية ان عيسي اساساً هو اللة و ليس هم شخصان بل واد


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*أحبائي الأعزاء 

من فضلكم عيسى ليس له مكان في المنتدى المسيحي

ذلك كي تكون الأسئلة صحيحة الإجابات أصح*


----------



## نـور العالم (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> كل الاخوة الاحباء اللى شاركوا فى الرد على سؤال و (( تعقيب )) الاخ مسلم متفهم بشكرهم جداً ..
> ...


*احب هذا الاسلوب فى الاجابة*
*المختصر المفيد احسن من القص واللصق*
*الاخ REDEMPTION على اجابتك هذه*
*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك فى خدمتك*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

سياده المسلم المتفهم   ... لى سؤال واحد  فكر به فبل ان اجاوبك  وهو   اين انتم من الجنه؟؟؟  
بمعنى   انتم تؤمنون ان ادم اخطا  وطرد من الجنه  وهذا معتقدنا ايضا   ولكن  ما الثمن الذى  دفعته البشريه  لتعود مره اخرى  الى  الجنه؟؟

بمعنى  ما هو التمن الذى دفع  لكى  تقول  انا هدخل الجنه؟ّ

لا يكفى  الانبياء والرسل  فقط  للتكفير  عن هذا الخطا 

ولا يكفى التعاليم  والكتب  السماويه  ؟
والا اصبح الله  _ حاشا _  غير حكيم او عادل 

لانه لو كانت الكتب والانبياء  يكفوا    لكان الله غير حكيم  لانه   خلق البشر  ليخطئوا ثم علمهم  بعد ذلك ..
والله لا يصدر حكما ثم يلغيه بكل بساطه بعده   طرد من الجنه   ثم عوده ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لكن  كان  لابد ان يكون الثمن  شيى  لا يقدر عليه البشر 

لان الله هو اللذى اصدر الحكم  وهو الذى  قادر  على  موافاه ثمنه 

لهذا  كان لابد  لله  ان يدفع  هذا  الثمن  الفادح   الذى يعجز الانسان  عن دفعه 

الاوهو  التجسد    

والله  لم يخلق  عيسى كما تقول    لانه هو نفسه عيسى 
فالهواء الذى فى صدرك وتتنفسه  هو الذى فى صدرى  هو الذى  فى الهواء ...
الله فى كل مكان    يملئى الكون كله ... فالمسيح  ليس  انفصال عن الله لان الله موجود فى الجميع  . انا هو  الله نفسه    كما  شبهت لك  الهواء    فالله  داخل   المسيح  وفى  نفس الوقت   فى السماء وعلى الارض  ..

ليس  انقسام  كما تقول     
لان  الله واحد   فالمسيح  هو الله   ليس  انفصال  
ولهذا  عندما  نعبد  المسيح   فاننا  نعبد الله نفسه  وليس نسخه منه؟!!!!!!!!!!!

انت  تقول  ان  الله خلق عيسى شريك  او مساعد؟؟؟
الذى  خلق هو الجسد  الهيكل الخارجى فقط   اما  الداخل  فهو الله نفسه الموجود منذ الازل والى الابد  فلا يعود الكلام  عن اثنين بعد  بعد هو الله واحد  ابدا  وابدا
اتمنى  ان تفهم بعيدا عن روح التعصب تلك

ف


----------



## مسلم متفهم (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

أود أن أشكركم جميعا على اجاباتكم

و يا سيد vamdracula أنا سعيد بأن أجد مثل هذه الاجابات الرائعة ولكن أتمنى أن نكمل بعض الأشياء الناقصة في الحوار السابق ...


*بمعنى ما هو التمن الذى دفع لكى تقول انا هدخل الجنه؟ّ*

أقول لك أن الثمن هو كل ما نقوم به خلال حياتنا من أعمال صالحة ،،
الله علم أن آدم سيخطئ فالله بطبيعته يعلم الغيب ، و الله هو الذي جعل آدم يخطئ و تعمد أن يخرجه من الجنة و تعمد أن تبدأ رحلة البشرية على الأرض بوجود الشيطان مع البشر ،، لتكون حياتنا هذه (اختبار) أو (امتحان) لنا ليعلم الله المخلصين منا والقادرين على تجاوز عثرات الشيطان و يعيدهم إلى الجنة.

*لا يكفى الانبياء والرسل فقط للتكفير عن هذا الخطا* 

أنت هنا تبتعد كثيرا عن معتقداتنا ، فالرسل أبدا لم يكونوا سببا لتكفير خطايانا كما فعل المسيح في عقيدتكم ، بل نحن نؤمن أن الرسل هم من أرسلهم الله لنا لتوضيح مفهوم الوحدانية و دعوتنا إلى الله فقط وليس لتكفير خطايانا ، فلا أحد يمتلك الغفران إلا الله ، والرسل ليسو ( فداء ) لنا بل هم ( مرشدين ) لنا ..

*اتمنى ان تفهم بعيدا عن روح التعصب تلك*

يا حبيبي أنت شفت مني أي كلمة تدل على تعصب ؟؟ هههههه غريب والله ...


thanx all


----------



## الجوكر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

اسأل ربنا و هو هيجاوبك 

بس اسأله بكل امانه و ثقه انه هيجاوب عليك


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



مسلم متفهم قال:


> أود أن أشكركم جميعا على اجاباتكم
> 
> و يا سيد vamdracula أنا سعيد بأن أجد مثل هذه الاجابات الرائعة ولكن أتمنى أن نكمل بعض الأشياء الناقصة في الحوار السابق ...
> 
> ...


 
هذا المفهوم الذي تتكلم به هو مفهومك الأسلامي و نحن لسنا بصدد التكلم فيه
لذلك لا علاقة لنا بالمفاهيم الأسلامية ابدا, بل هنا و في هذا القسم نناقش و نرد على الأسئلة في المسيحية
و ما قلته لا يمت للمسيحية بأي صلة
لذلك نرجوا ان لا تكرر هذه الردود مستقبلا
سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم متفهم (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

my rock

 يؤسفني أن أجد كل مشاركاتك معي سلبية

لا مانع من وجود ردود اسلامية طالما أنها تعود بالنفع و الفائدة على القارئ و على الحوار بشكل عام ...

كل ردودكم المسيحة بنقرأها بتمعن و منحاول نفهمها ، و لو انتو ما عملتو مثلنا فاسمحلي اني اتهمك بالتعصب و العنصرية !!!


----------



## استفانوس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

اخي مسلم (( متفهم ))
هذا المنتدى له نظام وقوانين 
وان هذا القسم مخصص للاسئلة على المسيحية
فاذا عندك سؤال تفضل لكي نجيبك
فليس لدينا تعصب ولاعنصرية نحن مسيحيين ولسنا مسلمين
وارجو ان تكون وصلتك الفكرة


----------



## fredyyy (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

* ....... متفهم
أود أن أشكركم جميعا على اجاباتكم*

*لا شكر على واجب .... مرحباً بك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بمعنى ما هو التمن الذى دفع لكى تقول انا هدخل الجنه؟ّ
أقول لك أن الثمن هو كل ما نقوم به خلال حياتنا من أعمال صالحة 

الله مصدر الحياة 

وبالعصيان وكسر وصية الله صار الانسان منفصل عن مصدر الحياة

إذاً الانسان ميت

فلن يستطيع الميت أن يقوم بأعمال لأنه ميت

وإذا كان للميت أعماله لا يمكن أن تكون صالحة

إذاً طريق الأعمال الحسنة للوصول الى الله ..... أمر غير وارد

بمعنى  .... لا يمكن للعازر الميت أن يجلس بجوار الميسح ويأكل 

قبل أن يُقيمه المسيح من القبر وتُفك رُبطه

(المسيح المُحي ... والمحرر)

ليس للميت أعمال وإن حاول تقديمها ... فهي أقذار

 اش 64:6  
وقد صرنا كلنا كنجس وكثوب عدة كل اعمال برنا ...

الانسان الحى (له علاقة حقيقية بالمسيح) فقط هو الذي يُثمر لله
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الله علم أن آدم سيخطئ فالله بطبيعته يعلم الغيب 

كلام جميل جداً وصح جداً جداً
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

و الله هو الذي جعل آدم يخطئ 

كلام مش جميل جداً ... ومش وصح جداً جداً

ممكن مايكونش ده قصدك .... لكن نستطيع أن نقول :

الله لا يجعل الانسان يخطئ (لان الله لا يعرف الخطية ... بل يكره الخطية)

بل يُسر بالانسان الذي يعمل وصاياه  ويبتعد عن الخطية
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

و تعمد أن يخرجه من الجنة

حاشا لله أن يتعمد أن يُخرج الانسان الى دنيا التعب 

المتسبب في الخروج من الجنة ... هو كاسر الوصية ... وليس معطي الوصية (الله) 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

و يعيدهم إلى الجنة.

ليس الهدف الرجوع الى الجنة ... بل الرجوع الى الله والشركة الحُبية معه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أنت هنا تبتعد كثيرا عن معتقداتنا

لسنا بصصد التعرض لمعتقداتك ... ولكننا نعلن عن قلب الله المحب وكيفية الوصول اليه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

thanx all 

you welcon*


----------



## thelast (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



مسلم متفهم قال:


> أود أن أشكركم جميعا على اجاباتكم
> 
> و يا سيد vamdracula أنا سعيد بأن أجد مثل هذه الاجابات الرائعة ولكن أتمنى أن نكمل بعض الأشياء الناقصة في الحوار السابق ...
> 
> ...



اسمحوا لى ان اقول ملحوظه صغيره
الاعمال الصالحه لا تصلح كثمن لانك هنا تفعل ما اومرت به فاين الفضل لك
تخيل معى يوجد سيد لديه عبد هذا العبد قصر فى اعماله المطلوبه منه واغضب سيده
فهل اذا قام وفعل ما عليه فهل سيكسب مرضاته انه ينفذ الااومرليس اكثر 
لكى لا ينال غضب اكثر

واذا قلنا الله تعمد ان يجعل ادم يخطى فانك تتهم الله بعدم العدل حيث انه اجبر الانسان على الخطيئه ثم عاقبه عليها بالطرد من الجنه


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*+*


الاخ الحبيب مسلم متفهم . 

مشاركتك التى تتحدث فيها عن الثمن .. و أن الاعمال الصالحة هي الثمن .. و أن الله هو الذى جعل آدم يُخطىء .. و هو الذى تعمد ذلك (( حاشا )) ..  تبريرك لذلك هو ( كي تستمر البشرية ) !!! ..

أقول أن مشاركتك هذه وصمة عار لإعتقادك صدقني ..

وصمة عار .. 

و كما قال لك الأخ الحبيب روك أن رأيك هذا هو من وجهة نظر الإسلام .. و هى لا تفيد الموضوع إطلاقاً ..





مسلم متفهم قال:


> my rock





مسلم متفهم قال:


> يؤسفني أن أجد كل مشاركاتك معي سلبية
> 
> لا مانع من وجود ردود اسلامية طالما أنها تعود بالنفع و الفائدة على القارئ و على الحوار بشكل عام ...
> 
> كل ردودكم المسيحة بنقرأها بتمعن و منحاول نفهمها ، و لو انتو ما عملتو مثلنا فاسمحلي اني اتهمك بالتعصب و العنصرية !!!





فكيف أخي تُريد إقناعنا بشىء فى عقيدتنا من خلال الإيمان الإسلامي ؟!!! .. فإن كنا نحن كمسيحيين لا نؤمن إطلاقاً بالإسلام .. لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .. فكيف تقنعنا بمسيحيتنا و بالاسلاميات أيضاً .. أمر عجيب حقاً 

تحياتي و محبتي


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*



مسلم متفهم قال:


> my rock
> 
> يؤسفني أن أجد كل مشاركاتك معي سلبية
> 
> ...


 
هذه ليست سلبية يا صديقي, بل هذا نظام
القسم هنا يناقش و يرد على الأسئلة في المسيحية
فلا علاقة لمفهومك الأسلامي بالخطيئة و تكفيرها بما نناقشه هنا في العقيدة المسيحية
لذلك انا لم احذف ردك كما افعله مع البقية التي تخرج في الموضوع, بل نبهتك ان لا تكرر هذه الحالة

فاذا لم تنتبه لقوانين المنتدى, فأدعوك الى مراجعتها اولا, فهي تمنع الدخول في الأسلاميات في الأقسام المسيحية

اما اتهامك لي بالتعصب و العنصرية, فهو شئ لا يتعدى رأيك الشخصي الذي لا يمت للحقيقة بصله و لا يعنيني بشئ مطلقا

على اي حال, انت طرحت سؤال و ردينا عليه, ارجوا منك ان تستمر به بدون الخروج الى الأسلاميات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم متفهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

تحياتي لكل الموجودين


بصراحة في نقطة لازم تفهموها جيدا

طالما نحنا منناقش بعضنا البعض

و طالما انا بسألكم و انتو بتسألوني

فأنا بيتوجب علي ان ارد عليكم 

و لما رديت عليكم

قلتولي لا ترد من وجهة نظر اسلامية

طيب معناها كيف نحنا ممكن نتحاور بشكل سليم طالما كل واحد بيرفض التاني ؟؟

أي واحد بالكون حيجاوب من وجهة نظرو هو و غير مستعد للنقاش مع الآخرين من وجهة نظرهم هم


يا ريت تفهموني و أشكركم على اجاباتكم مرة تانية

_________________________

بالنسبة لقصة الثمن هذه فأنا أقول لكم بالعربي

( الله يعلم الغيب )

ربنا خلق آدم و هو بيعرف سيرة حياتو من قبل ما يخلقو
و ربنا كان مخطط و مجهز كل الأشياء اللازمة لقيام البشرية و بدءها
و أحد هذه العوامل هو أن كتب الله في قدر آدم أن يخطئ
و عندما أخطأ آدم
أكمل الله ما خطط له و بدأت البشرية بمشيئة ربنا

فكل شيء قام بمشيئة الله ، و ربنا كان قادر على أن يعصم آدم من الخطأ و لكنه لم يفعل لأنه ( أراد ) للبشرية أن تقوم على الأرض


تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*....... متفهم
طالما نحنا منناقش بعضنا البعض و طالما انا بسألكم و انتو بتسألوني*

*تصحيح للعبارة  

و طالما انا بسألكم و انتو بتجاوبوني 

فلا داعي للمبائ غير المسيحية*


----------



## مسلم متفهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

يا فريدي أو فررييدي 

يؤسفني أنا أقول لك أنك غير جدير بدخول الحوارات الجادة

لأنك تنظر إلى القشور

و تتناسى المضمون


أنا متأكد أنك فهمت الكلام اللي أنا كاتبو فلا داعي للتلاعب


----------



## hany_grgis (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

ان الرب هو يسوع نحن نعبده كان يجب ان يتجسد الرب لخلاص البشرية و يجب ان ياخذ جسد حتى يصلب وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم لان الرب قال لادم يوم تاكل من هذه الشجرة موتا تموت
حتى يحمل عنا خطايانا تجسد لان الله ليس كاذبا ولان الطبيعة البشرية فسدت لذلك كان يجب ان يتجسد الرب لانه بلا خطية فلا يمكن ان يتجسد احد غيرالله وحده لانه بلا خطية اما الجميع فقد فسدو و زاغوا او اخطأوا ليس احد بلا خطية الا الله وحدة 
وعلشان تفهم اكتر سوف اضع رابط به ملف ميديا اسمعة و هتقتنع ان شاء الله الملف ساضعة غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

* ....... متفهم
يؤسفني أنا أقول لك أنك غير جدير بدخول الحوارات الجادة

أنت لست جديراً بأن تكون حكماً لأنك غير مؤهل لذلك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لأنك تنظر إلى القشور و تتناسى المضمون

كلام الله الذي يكشف ظلام قلبك ليس قشور ولكنه صلب الموضوع

بكبرياء قلبك تريد أن تكون مشيراً لله يسألك قبل أن يكتب كلامه وأنت تعدّل عليه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أنا متأكد أنك فهمت الكلام اللي أنا كاتبو فلا داعي للتلاعب 

فهمت أنك تُنصف نفسك وتُدين الله 

لقد أدركت خطأك وأبدلت كلمات المشاركة (24) التي تدين فيها الله 

بكلمات المشاركة (33) وصححت خطأك

عندما تتكلم  عن الله حاسب في كلامك*


----------



## مسلم متفهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

يا فريدي

رجاااء ،،،  أنا انسان مؤمن و ملتزم ممكن أخطئ في الحديث عن أي شيء ما عدا الحديث عن الله جل جلاله

كل مشاركاتي السابقة ما كان فيها أي شيء مسيء

مشاركتي (34) عبارة عن قسمين : فوق الخط ( ____________) و تحت الخط

فوق الخط هو القشور
تحت الخط هو المضمون
فهمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
رجااااااء حاول تفهم و تراجع نفسك

أنا أعلم ما أقول و ماذا أكتب


----------



## مسلم متفهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

عفوا أقصد مشاركتي (35)


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*.... متفهم
بمعنى ما هو التمن الذى دفع لكى تقول انا هدخل الجنه؟ّ
أقول لك أن الثمن هو كل ما نقوم به خلال حياتنا من أعمال صالحة ،،
الله علم أن آدم سيخطئ فالله بطبيعته يعلم الغيب ،
 و الله هو الذي جعل آدم يخطئ 
و تعمد أن يخرجه من الجنة ......*

*هذة هي مشاركتك رقم 24 اليس كذلك*

*ربنا خلق آدم و هو بيعرف سيرة حياتو من قبل ما يخلقو
و ربنا كان مخطط و مجهز كل الأشياء اللازمة لقيام البشرية و بدءها
و أحد هذه العوامل هو أن كتب الله في قدر آدم أن يخطئ
و عندما أخطأ آدم*

*هذة هي مشاركتك رقم 33 اليس كذلك

راجع الالفاظ بنفسك

الكلمات باللون الازرق في المشاركة 24

اتهام صريح لله ( هذا هو قولك)*


----------



## مسلم متفهم (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

يا حبيبي افهمني

مش ربنا خلق كل شيء و كتب أقدار كل الخلائق ؟؟؟

مش ربنا هو اللي خلق الناس و بيعرف شو حيعملو ؟؟؟

مش آدم هو أحد المخلوقات اللي خلقها الله و بينطبق عليه السؤالين السابقين ؟؟؟

إذاً ، ربنا خلق آدم و علم أنه سيخطئ

قد تقول لماذا علم الله ذلك و تركه يخطئ ؟؟؟

و أقول لك أننا لا يجب أن نسأل لماذا لأن هذا هو حكم الله و يجب أن نرضى به و يجب أن نتأدب مع الله ، و الحكمة من أفعال الله ليس بالضرورة أن نفهمها و أن تكون ظاهرة وواضحة لنا دائما ، بل لله في خلقه شؤون هو أدرى بها منا ...


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*....... متفهم *

*ممكن نلخص الكلام في العبارة الآتية

الله يطاع ولا يُسأل 

(له الحق في كل ما يكتب وكل ما يفعل) لأن الله*


----------



## مسلم متفهم (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

ايوااا

إذاً وين الاختلاف الآن ؟؟

انا اللي بقول هالكلام من الصبح ولا لأ ؟؟؟

و انت لسا جاية تتهمني ( انت تتهم الله .... أنت تتعدى على الله .... إلخ )


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*+*

عزيزي مسلم متفهم .. 

أرجوا أن تتفهم ما أقوله لك .. 




مسلم متفهم قال:


> يا حبيبي افهمني





مسلم متفهم قال:


> مش ربنا خلق كل شيء و كتب أقدار كل الخلائق ؟؟؟





الله خلق كل شىء .. آمين .. و لكنه لم ( يكتب ) أقدار كل الخلائق .. فالله لم يكتب لك مثلا أنك ستفعل خطية كذا أو كذا .. فلو كتب ذلك و أنت فعلت الخطية فلماذا سيحاسبك عليها إذاً ؟!!! 



> مش ربنا هو اللي خلق الناس و بيعرف شو حيعملو ؟؟؟




هنا بقى الكلام مظبوط .. الله له المجد و السجود .. يعرف كل ما حدث و ما سيحدث .. و معرفته لهذه الامور تجعلها واجبة الحدوث .. بالبلدى .. الله يعرف أنني سأكتب لك هذه المشاركة .. وهو العالم بكل شىء و ما فى صدور الناس .. لذا لا يمكن أن يحدث أننى لا أكتب هذه المشاركة .. لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال .. و لكن ليس معنى هذا أن الله هو الذى ( كتب ) ذلك عنده .. بل لانني حر فعلت ذلك .. و الله يعرف أنني سأفعل ذلك .. 




> مش آدم هو أحد المخلوقات اللي خلقها الله و بينطبق عليه السؤالين السابقين ؟؟؟




آدم أحد المخلوقات .. و أسماها .. و السؤالين السابقين أجبت لك عليهما .. فآدم كائن حُر .. و لكنه غير مسير ..  و ننتقل لعبارتك التالية التى تقول :





> إذاً ، ربنا خلق آدم و علم أنه سيخطئ


 
نعم .. الله علم أن آدم سيخطىء .. و لكن الله لم يدفع آدم للخطأ - حاشا .. لم يكتب فى كتابه ( حسب فكرك )أن آدم لابد ان يُخطىء  



> قد تقول لماذا علم الله ذلك و تركه يخطئ ؟؟؟
> 
> و أقول لك أننا لا يجب أن نسأل لماذا لأن هذا هو حكم الله و يجب أن نرضى به و يجب أن نتأدب مع الله ، و الحكمة من أفعال الله ليس بالضرورة أن نفهمها و أن تكون ظاهرة وواضحة لنا دائما ، بل لله في خلقه شؤون هو أدرى بها منا ...




لن أسألك لماذا علم الله ذلك وتركه يخطىء .. 

لان كتابي المقدس أخبرني بذلك .. 

أخبرني أن الإنسان حر .. و أن الله لا يقيد حريته .. و أن الله كان يعلم أنه سيخطىء و لذا حذره من الآكل من الشجرة .. الله يعلم أنه سيخطىء و لن يسمع كلامه .. و لكن لان الله عادل .. و رحوم .. لم يشأ أن يترك الإنسان بلا شريعة تحكمه .. بلا وصايا محدده وواضحة .. فقال له يا آدم .. لا تأكل .. لانه يوم تأكل منها .. موتاً تموت .. هنا الوصية واضحة .. و العقوبة واضحة .. فلم يخدع الله آدم - حاشا .. بل ترك له حرية الإختيار .. فلو عصم الله آدم من اخطية .. فأى فضل سيكون لآدم ؟!! .. بالعقل .. لو الله عصمني أنا من الخطية .. و لم أخطىء إطلاقاً .. فعندما ياتى يوم القيامة و الحساب .. لماذا أدخل أنا الفردوس ؟!! .. ماذا فعلت لأخذ المكافأة ؟ .. هل لانني لم أخطىء ؟ .. و هل أنا لم أخطىء بإرادتى ؟؟!! .. بل الله هو الذى عصمنى من الخطية .. 

ألتمس من الله له المجد أن ينير بصيرتك و ذهنك 

تحياتي


----------



## مسلم متفهم (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*

*الله خلق كل شىء .. آمين .. و لكنه لم ( يكتب ) أقدار كل الخلائق .. فالله لم يكتب لك مثلا أنك ستفعل خطية كذا أو كذا .. *

يا سيد redemption 

لو كنت انت بتؤمن فعلا بالقضاء و القدر ما كتبت هذا الكلام

انا أعلم أنكم تؤمنون بالقدر (the fate) فكيف أنت الآن تناقض عقيدتك لترد علي ؟؟

الله كتب الأقدار ولم يطلعنا عليها ، ولكن الزمن هو الذي يبين لنا ما كتبه الله لنا ، وذلك من خلال ما يحدث معنا يوميا ... فلا أحد يعلم ماسيحدث له غداً - ولكن عندما يأتي الغد و يمر يوم كامل فالآن أصبحنا نعلم ما قدّر الله أن يحصل في هذا اليوم ...


*فلو كتب ذلك و أنت فعلت الخطية فلماذا سيحاسبك عليها إذاً ؟!!! *

سأوجز لك هذه المسألة بسؤال واحد و جاوبه بنفسك :
( هل أنت اطلعت على علم الله حتى تعلم إن كتب لك أن تخطئ أم لا ؟؟؟ )

إذاً : ما علينا سوى أن نعمل و نبتعد عن الخطيئة ولا يجب أن نخطئ عمدا ثم نقول : أخطأنا لأن الله كتب ذلك ... هذه حجة باطلة عقليا و دينيا


تحياتي


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحيين أرجو الإجابة بإخلاص*




مسلم متفهم قال:


> *الله خلق كل شىء .. آمين .. و لكنه لم ( يكتب ) أقدار كل الخلائق .. فالله لم يكتب لك مثلا أنك ستفعل خطية كذا أو كذا .. *





مسلم متفهم قال:


> يا سيد redemption
> 
> لو كنت انت بتؤمن فعلا بالقضاء و القدر ما كتبت هذا الكلام
> 
> ...





*+*


عزيزي مسلم متفهم .. 

تحية طيبة وبعد .. 


من أخبرك أننا نؤمن بما يسمى بالقدرية ؟ 

نحن نؤمن بأمر واحد فقط لا غير .. أن كل خير هو منبعه الله تبارك إسمه .. فأي عمل خير يكون مصدره الله له المجد .. أما أي عمل شرير أو أي شر .. لا يكون مصدره الله .. فلا يصدر من الله له العزة و السجود أي أمر شرير أو في غير مصلحة الإنسان ..

و معرفة الله تختلف إختلاف كلي و جذري عن ما تسميه أنت بالقدر و أن كل شىء ( مكتوب ) عند الله .. 

فالله يعرف كل ما حدث و ما سيحدث .. وفى هذا لا يوجد إختلاف بيننا البته .. و لكن ليس لان الله يعرف هذه الاحداث إذاً هو الذى امر بحدوثها - حاشا لله - فالله له المجد معرفته للاحداث تجعل هذه الاحداث لابد ان تحدث .. فمثلاً الله كان يعلم بالحرب على العراق او أفغانستان .. الله كان يعلم .. و لكن ليس الله هو الذى أمر المتحاربين بالحرب .. و لان الله يعلم بهذه الحرب قبل حتى أن توجد دولة إسمها أفغانستان أو أمريكا .. فمعرفته هذه تجعل هذه الحرب لابد أن تحدث .. لابد .. 

و لقد شرحت لك هذه الجزئية و لكن يبدوا أنها لم تكن واضحة بما فيه الكفاية ..

و ينبغى إيضاح نقطة هامة فى هذا الموضوع .. وهى أن كل الاحداث التى لنفع الإنسان .. هي بأمر من الله .. أو بترتيب من الله .. أو بسماح من الله 

أما سؤالك الغريب و العجيب .. و الذي يقول : 
( هل أنت اطلعت على علم الله حتى تعلم إن كتب لك أن تخطئ أم لا ؟؟؟ )

فهذا السؤال فى الواقع لا أفهمه !  .. فأنا إن أخطأت مثلاً .. فمن وجهة نظرك و من خلال إيمانك .. من الذي جعلني أُخطىء ؟.. و هل أن أنا أخطأت و سقطت فى أية خطية .. هل الله تبارك إسمه هو الذى ( كتب ) لى هذه الخطية و أمر بأنني أفعلها ؟ .. حاشا 

شىء محزن حقاً أن نظل نجادل فى طبيعة الله و تصرفاته و حكمته .. و كأن الله له كل المجد و السجود و العبادة .. هو مجرد شخص نشرحه و نحلل تصرفاته و أفعاله .. و لكن لاجل إنارة العقول لمعرفته .. نلتمس منه الغفران و الصفح و النعمة و المساندة 

تحياتي


----------



## علي 22 (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انت يا TWin أكيد ما عندك اجابة صحييحة وصريحة لذالك تتهرب من الاجابة فقط تقول (انت لست على داريه كاملة بالموضوع واسأله مسلم متفهم جميلة جدا بل رائعة ولكن ليس عند اجابة مقنعة....
وشكرا


----------



## علي 22 (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيفك مسلم متفهم بصراحة انت عنجد متفهم وأسألتك كتير رائعة 
وبارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين وانا والله حبيتك كتير من كلامك 
واقلك استمر وبارك الله فيك ......
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

(وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».)

(22 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ». 
23 فَاخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الارْضَ الَّتِي اخِذَ مِنْهَا. 
24 فَطَرَدَ الانْسَانَ وَاقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.)


جنه ادم كانت ارضيه

و اما الملكوت فسماوي

الحياه الارضيه رحله للوصول الي حضره الله

ادم سقط في جنه ارضيه

ادم يسقط في الملكوت السماوي

ادم خلق علي فردوس عدن بلا خطيه و اخطأ 

الله خلق ادم لكي يعمر و يكثر الارض بنسله

كل ما يتم الان لكي نصل لملكوت الله و الطريق ضيق و ما اوسع الطريق المؤدي للهاويه

حياتنا الارضيه درس لكي نتعلم منه قبل الانطلاق للمحطه الاخري

الملكوت السماوي

لا تقل لي لماذا لم يخلق ادم في الملكوت و لم سقط و لم و لم

لان ايضا ادم في الاسلام اخطأ و نزل الارض

الديك جواب مقنع لما تم هذا

الله خلق الانسان علي صورته في العقل و الحريه و التسلط علي كائنات الارض

و عندما اكل من الشجره صار كواحد منه عارفا بالخير و الشر و لو كان اكل من شجره الحياه لما شقي و لما عمر الارض التي خلقه الرب الاله عليها و تناسل و اكثر

كان من الممكن ان يتم نفس الشئ

و لكن بلا شقاء ولا مرض و لا موت

و لكنه عصي و اكل من شجره المعرفه

فموتا مات

و لم يستحق حين اذن الخلود لانه لو اكل من شجره الخلود لما تمت العداله ان يشقي و يموت موتا


اسئل الان لماذا فعل الله كل هذا

اسئل

فهذه الاسئله اوصلتني الي الالحاد قديما و تطارد اغلب البشر

و الاجابه بداخلنا

نحن خاطئون كابينا ادم عندنا حريه مطلقه و نستعملها ضد الله

ان اعترضت علي تدبيره

فهذا عدم ايمان

هذه رحله طويله لملكوت سماوي غير مادي 


اولست مؤمنا بالله و انه خلق و انه له مشيئه و ان ادم اخطأ و انه يعاقب

تمام

و لكن مصالحه ادم بالله ليست سهله و الا لو كان تاب عليه كليا

ما كنا هنا في الشقاء و المرض و الموت


ادم اخد حريته فاساء الاستغلال و ان لم يعجب احدا فهذا معناه اعتراض علي قضاء الله و نكون ملحدين جايين الارض عشوائي و لو فيه ربنا و طرد ادم يبقي ظالم و هكذا تدور الحلقه حتي تكره الله و تنفصل عنه ولا تعترف به كخالق

اغلب البشر الالحاد يبدا من هنا

من قصه ادم


اخيرا جزء من رساله روميه لبولس الرسول(1 إِذاً مَا هُوَ فَضْلُ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوْ مَا هُوَ نَفْعُ الْخِتَانِ؟ 
2 كَثِيرٌ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ! أَمَّا أَوَّلاً فَلأَنَّهُمُ اسْتُؤْمِنُوا عَلَى أَقْوَالِ اللهِ. 
3 فَمَاذَا إِنْ كَانَ قَوْمٌ لَمْ يَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ؟ أَفَلَعَلَّ عَدَمَ أَمَانَتِهِمْ يُبْطِلُ أَمَانَةَ اللهِ؟ 
4 حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ». 
5 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ إِثْمُنَا يُبَيِّنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ. 
6 حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟ 
7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ 
8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ». الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ. 
9 فَمَاذَا إِذاً؟ أَنَحْنُ أَفْضَلُ؟ كَلاَّ الْبَتَّةَ! لأَنَّنَا قَدْ شَكَوْنَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ أَجْمَعِينَ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ 
10 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
11 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ. 
12 الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
13 حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ. بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِمْ. 
14 وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً. 
15 أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ. 
16 فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ وَسَحْقٌ. 
17 وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ. 
18 لَيْسَ خَوْفُ اللهِ قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ». 
19 وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَقُولُهُ النَّامُوسُ فَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ بِهِ الَّذِينَ فِي النَّامُوسِ لِكَيْ يَسْتَدَّ كُلُّ فَمٍ وَيَصِيرَ كُلُّ الْعَالَمِ تَحْتَ قِصَاصٍ مِنَ اللهِ. 
*20 لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. 
21 وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ مَشْهُوداً لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ 
22 بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ. 
23 إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ 
24 مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 
25 الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ* الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ. 
26 لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لِيَكُونَ بَارّاً وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ. 
27 فَأَيْنَ الافْتِخَارُ؟ قَدِ انْتَفَى! بِأَيِّ نَامُوسٍ؟ أَبِنَامُوسِ الأَعْمَالِ؟ كَلاَّ! بَلْ بِنَامُوسِ الإِيمَانِ. 
28 إِذاً نَحْسِبُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِالإِيمَانِ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. 
29 أَمِ اللهُ لِلْيَهُودِ فَقَطْ؟ أَلَيْسَ لِلأُمَمِ أَيْضاً؟ بَلَى لِلأُمَمِ أَيْضاً؟ 
30 لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ هُوَ الَّذِي سَيُبَرِّرُ الْخِتَانَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالْغُرْلَةَ بِالإِيمَانِ. 
31 أَفَنُبْطِلُ النَّامُوسَ بِالإِيمَانِ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ نُثَبِّتُ النَّامُوسَ.)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

اما ان تعترض علي قصه ادم و خلق الله له و ترفضه كما فعل كثيرون منهم انا

اما تحاول ان تصل لله

و لكن هل باعمال البر و الناموس فحسب يتبرر جسد(16 إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا. 
17 فَإِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ طَالِبُونَ أَنْ نَتَبَرَّرَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ نُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا أَيْضاً خُطَاةً، أَفَالْمَسِيحُ خَادِمٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ؟ حَاشَا!)


كتير حاولوا و فشلوا 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

الله خلق الانسان حرا علي صورته و كنها حريه مشروطه

ان لا تكون ضد الله الذي صنعه

ايه رايك في دي

سلام و نعمه و انا جبت اخري ربنا يهديك لان شكلك هتلحد زي ما جاتني الافكار دي

بس وقت اللزوم هتلاقي نفسك عايز ربنا برضه مهما اعترضت عليه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

الله سيحاسب المفديين بيسوع علي خطيتهم لانه انعم عليهم بفدائه و هم فعلوا ضده لان الايمان مشروط بالبر فلم يثمر في قلبهم ثمرات الايمان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

عزيزي في الزمن القديم كان البر باعمال الناموس زي ما قال بولس

و لكن الناموس تذكير للبني ادم بعجزه دوما عن الوصول للكمال المطلق في الطاعه

انتا مثلا ضامن انك مطيع بكل ذوره في جسمك لله و طاهر كالملائكه 

اشك

البر بالاعمال وحده لم ينقذ جسد لان الله كلف الانسان بالشريعه الثقيله التي يحب و لم يستطيع لضعفه الوفاء

فكان العهد القديم درسا ان الانسان مهما فعل لن يستطيع ان يصعد له

فداء المسيح علامه

علامه ان الله رضي ان يكمل للانسان ما نقص فيه

لان الوصول بالعمل وحده لا يكفي

لازم ايمان بانه قد فداه

بذبيحه كذبيحه غفران ابراهيم

و من يقبل الذبيحه لا يموت

التبرير من البر يعني بقي بالايمان و ليست الاعمال جوفاء

لان من منا يصلي ليل نهار دون طعام

من لا يشتهي شهوه بطاله

من لا يتكاسل عن اعطاء الصدقات

كثير

من يبطل نميمه او حسد

لا احد

و الاعمال مهما كانت كبيره مش هتقدر تمسح المكاره الي بنعملها لربنا طول الوقت

لازم نقبل رش دم ذبيحه الغفران بصلب يسوع

و من يقدر في البشر ان يقدم فداء لان كلنا خاطئون

الفادي هوا من ليس به خطيه

و قيل في العهد القديم ان الرب فادي اسرائيل و لا فادي لهم غيره

من يقبل العمل خلص و من لا يقبل فليصارع لاجل بره الشخصي و يا صاب يا خاب

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

تروث 

الكلام ده من قلبك والا ناقلاه ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

التجسد ليس دليل علي عجز الله عن الغفران 

دليل علي انه الانسان عاجز يرضي الله و مخزي قدامه


نيومان
يا سيدي ربنا يحذف اسمي من سفر الحياه لو مش من قلبي و يسوع يطردني برا رحمته بقي مش هقولك اكتر

انا بتكتب من قلبي و معاكم حق تشكوا فيا بكيفكم

مش هجبركم تصدقوا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

:smi411:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

ولا يهمك نيومان علي راسي يا معلم زعلك

بس افتكر

مش انا الي بقول الكلام دا 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> الله خلق الانسان حرا علي صورته و كنها حريه مشروطه
> 
> ان لا تكون ضد الله الذي صنعه
> 
> ...


 
شكلك هتودينا فى داهيةههههههه،الحرية غير مشروطة على الاطلاق
الله اعطى الانسان الحرية حتى فى ان يعصاه
اما كون هناك عقاب فهو ليس شرط بل نتيجة للاستخدام الخاطىء للحرية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

دا اختلاق بسيط يا علاء في التفسير لا يؤدي في داهيه و الا كالفين كان مذهبه في حريه الاراده جبري جدا الخلاص باختيار البعض قبل انشاء العالم

جون ويزلي بتاع الميثوديست قال لا الخلاص متاح لكل انسان ولا يوجد اختيار

مش بتكلم عن طوائف هنا لا بتكلم عن لاهوتيين كبار و مواقفهم

فاختلاف التفسير مش بيودي في داهيه اوي ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يرشدنا للاحسن

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> الله خلق الانسان حرا علي صورته و كنها حريه مشروطه
> 
> ان لا تكون ضد الله الذي صنعه
> 
> ...


 
انا فهمتها بطريقة اخرى تماما غير التي قالها علاء وغير التي قلتيها انت 
وعلشان كده قريتها وسكت ...


انا فهمتها كالآتي :

الله عندما خلق الانسان ، خلقه على صورته واعطاه الحرية كاملة 
والحرية هنا مشروطة من داخلها (من قانون الحرية ذاته ) وليس من الله 
فشرط الله كان ان لا يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ، ففي الاكل منها يفقد الانسان حريته .

لان قوانين الله تحوي قوتها في داخلها .
فمثلا عندما قال الله لآدم ( يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت ) واكل آدم 
لم يأت الله ويقتل آدم او يميته ، بل القانون الذي يحوي قوته نفذ نفسه بنفسه ( فمات آدم ) بقوة القانون الالهي فقط 


فالحرية هنا (مشروطة بقوتها ) او مقننة ولها حدود ، بعدها يفقد الانسان حريته ويصير عبدا للخطية .


شفتي بقى يا اخت تروث ... 
بعد كده انا مش ح اقرأ وافسر في بالي ، بعد كده ح اسأل كل واحد ( انت تقصد ايه بالضبط ) ....



:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

> شفتي بقى يا اخت تروث ...
> بعد كده انا مش ح اقرأ وافسر في بالي ، بعد كده ح اسأل كل واحد ( انت تقصد ايه بالضبط ) ....


 
اوك معاكق حق

بلاش تكسفني بقي ههههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة رينا يسوع المسيح
انا لم اقصد ما فهمته truthseeker ولا ما فهمه newmanههههههههههههه
قد يكون مفهوم نيومان اقرب الى ما قصدت ولكن عزيزتى تروث ما كتبتيه انت بدون قصد هو مشكلة فعلا ولا اقصد هنا اختلافات بين طوائف بل اقصد مبدأ كتابى وعقائدى اجمعت عليه الكنائس،وهو ان الله خلق الانسان على صورته ومثاله واعطاه عقل وحرية وإرادة،عقل ليفكر وحرية ليختار وإرادة لينفذ ماعزم عليه.
فإذا كنا احرار على صورة الله فهل حرية الله مشروطة كقولك او مقننة كقول نيومان؟
الله حر تماما وكذلك الانسان ،اما وجود عقاب او اجرة للخطية فهو اكبر دليل على حرية الانسان وليس العكس انه دليل على قيد حريته ،فالموت هو اكبر دليل على حرية الانسان حتى فى عصيان الله.
ساعطى لكما مثالا للتوضيح:-
قد يقول البعض ان وجود قسم للمحذوفات فى هذا المنتدى هو دليل على وجود انضباط وقوانين ينبغى ان لا نتجاوزها عند الكتابة
اما القول الصحيح هو ان وجود قسم للمحذوفات فى هذا المنتدى هو دليل على ان للعضو الحرية الكاملة حتى فى ان يخالف قوانين المنتدى.
ارجو ان اكون بسطت الفكرة
اما عن خطورة الكلمات السابقة فهى ليست بالهينة خصوصا ان هناك العديد من الاعضاء هنا ملحدين  وربما تصيد البعض لنا الاخطاء


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

صح علاء

يعوض تعب محبتك

شارك اكتر ارجوك لان مشاركاتك فيها من النفع الكبير مجانا اخذت مجانا اعطي ما تحرمناش من مشاركاتك

انا مش بشارك عشان افتي او استعرض او اي حاجه

انا مجانا اخذت مجانا اعطي

و علمي محدود جدا و لسه فيه حاجات كتير مش فاهماها

ربنا يقويني و يقويك

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> فإذا كنا احرار على صورة الله فهل حرية الله مشروطة كقولك او مقننة كقول نيومان؟
> الله حر تماما وكذلك الانسان ،اما وجود عقاب او اجرة للخطية فهو اكبر دليل على حرية الانسان وليس العكس انه دليل على قيد حريته ،فالموت هو اكبر دليل على حرية الانسان حتى فى عصيان الله.


 
وحيث ان اسمي موجود ومطروح معه سؤال ، فانا اريد توضيح الكلمة بنفسي مرة اخرى .

عندما قلت ان ( الحرية ) التي اعطاها الله للانسان (مقننة ) بمعنى انها (حرية ) لها قانون ذاتي ، يقول انك تفقدها اذا اسأت استخدامها.

بعد الخطية ، لم يكن الانسان وقتها معه ( الحرية ) التي اعطاها الله له ، لان قانون الحرية الذاتي نفذ نفسه بنفسه ، ففقد الانسان حريته (الاولى ). 

ولهذا قال المسيح ( ان حرّركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا ) .

نعم الله خلق الانسان ، واعطاه حرية، (غير مشروطة نعم ، ولكنها مقننة او لها قانون ذاتي التنفيذ ) هذا القانون يجعلها ذاتية التدمير ( تٌفقد ) في حالة اساءة استخدامها ، ولذلك فانسان الخاطيء ليس حرا ، بل اوتوماتيكيا بعد الخطية يصبح عبدا لمن يطيعه .

(31 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي 
32 وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». 
33 أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 
35 وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
36 فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً.)
(يوحنا 8: 31 - 36)

اتمنى ان اكون وضحت وجهة نظري في الفرق بين ( الحرية المشروطة ) و ( الحرية المقننة ) .

شكرا للحوار الذي نتعلم فيه من بعضنا البعض ، سلام المسيح .


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليكى تروث
انا عارف انك لسه قدامك كتير ومحدش بيطلب منك انك تكونى على دراية بكل الامور،بالعكس احنا هنا عشان نساعدك انت وغيرك لحد ما تقولى كفاية ههههههههه
معلش بشارك على قد ما وقتى بيسمح لكن للاسف موضوعاتى السابقة عن الاكتشافات الاثرية الادارة نقلتها لابواب مختلفة وانا مش عارف اكملها فين بالظبط

على فكرة ربنا بيقولك النهاردة(هوذا على كفى نقشتك وأسوارك امامى فى كل حين)اشعيا16:49


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 يناير 2010)

العزيز نيومان
اولا يشرفنى ان يكون اسمك موجود
ثانيا اختلف معك اذا سمحت لى طبعا ههههههه
انظر يا رجل،الحرية التى أعطاها الله لم تكن مقننة بالمرة وهناك فرق كبير بين ان تعبير(لها قانون ذاتى) وبين كلمة (تقنين) وربما قصدت حضرتك بكلمة القانون الذاتى هو النتيجة الحتمية لاختيار الخطية ألا وهو الموت. اعذرنى فى التدقيق فأنا رجل قانون
اما عن القول بفقدان الانسان لحريته الاولى عند سقوطه ففيه مغالطة انا اعلم انها غير مقصودة منك فالانسان عزيزى فقد طبيعته الاولى وهى القداسة وحياة الشركة مع الله،اما عن الحرية فحاشاه ان يسلبها من الانسان،نعم عندما سقط الانسان فى الخطية اصبح عبدا لها ولكنه ما زال حرا يمتلك حريته الاولى والدليل على ذلك انه يملك التوبة عن خطيته فى اى وقت.
سأوضحها ايضا بمثال:-
الجندى الذى يقوم العدو بخطفه او يقوم هو بالاستسلام لعدوه،فى نظر العدو هو أسير وهذة حقيقة،اما فى نظر بلده مازال مواطن له كل الحقوق رغم خضوعه للعدو.

أرى يا عزيزى ان المشكلة هى اننا نترجم ما بداخلنا من عقائد ايمانية بصيغة قد تسىء الى عقيدتنا بدون قصد،ولكن قد نختلف احيانا ونتفق فى الغالب انما لننقص نحن ويسوع يزيد

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

> (هوذا على كفى نقشتك وأسوارك امامى فى كل حين)


 
:ray:::ray::امين


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> انظر يا رجل،الحرية التى أعطاها الله لم تكن مقننة بالمرة وهناك فرق كبير بين ان تعبير(لها قانون ذاتى) وبين كلمة (تقنين) وربما قصدت حضرتك بكلمة القانون الذاتى هو النتيجة الحتمية لاختيار الخطية ألا وهو الموت. اعذرنى فى التدقيق فأنا رجل قانون
> اما عن القول بفقدان الانسان لحريته الاولى عند سقوطه ففيه مغالطة انا اعلم انها غير مقصودة منك فالانسان عزيزى فقد طبيعته الاولى وهى القداسة وحياة الشركة مع الله،اما عن الحرية فحاشاه ان يسلبها من الانسان،نعم عندما سقط الانسان فى الخطية اصبح عبدا لها ولكنه ما زال حرا يمتلك حريته الاولى والدليل على ذلك انه يملك التوبة عن خطيته فى اى وقت.


 
عزيزي ، لك ان تختلف ماشئت ، ولكن انا لازلت على كلامي واؤكده .

الانسان بخطيته ( فقد حريته الاولى) ولم يسلبها الله منه 
تماما كما ( مات آدم بعد الاكل من الشجرة ) ولم يقتله او يميته الله .
آدم مات بفعل القوة الذاتية للقانون الذي وضعه الله ( يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت ) .

ولكني اذا كان الانسان لم يفقد حريته بعد الخطية ، فهل لك ان تشرح لي قول المسيح :

(31 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي 
32 وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». 
33 أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 
35 وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
36 فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً.)
(يوحنا 8: 31 - 36)

الصورة الان ان الانسان فقد حريته واصبح عبدا مسلوب الحرية ( ليس ان الله سلب حريته ، ولكن لان الانسان بخطيته (فقدها ) فهو لا يتمتع بالحرية التي خلقه الله ، ولذلك ، فالمسيح جاء ( ليحرر وبالحقيقة نصير احرارا ) .

والا فكيف تفهم المعنى ، كيف يكون الانسان حرا ، وجاء المسيح ليحرره ؟؟ كيف يكون الانسان حرا وهو عبد للخطية ؟؟؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 يناير 2010)

عزيزى لقد اعطيتك مثال للتوضيح ويبدو انك لم تهتم به ، عموما الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية ولكن دعنى فى ايجاز اشرح ما فقده الانسان بسقوطه:
كان أدم صورة لله ومن ابرز ما في ادم يعبر عن صورة الله بطريقة مباشرة جدآ هى الحرية.
ولكى يكون هناك تفعيل لحرية أدم فكان عليه أن يختار بنفسه بين الخير والشر .بين قبول الحياة أو قبول الموت .حيث كان أدم حر فى تقرير مصيره ومسلما لزمام حريته الخاصة ،لان هذه أيضا هى جانب من صورة الله فى الانسان لكى يكون مثل الله يمارس سيادته على حريته الشخصية.
وبسقوطه فقد طبيعته الاولى اى معرفة الله الحقيقية وسموه فوق الشهوات والافكار الرديئة وحياة الشركة مع الله ولكنه لم يفقد حريته،نعم هو اصبح عبد للخطية ولكن الخطية تستعبد الارادة وليست الحرية ولذلك قال الكتاب ان حرركم الابن بالحق تصيرون احرارا، فهو يقصد الحرية من استعباد الارادة.
و دعنى اطرح سؤالا أليس المسيح كان إله كامل وإنسان كامل؟ فهل كان المسيح كأنسان فاقد لحريته الاولى؟
عزيزى إذا سلبت حريتنا فلا لوم علينا إن اخطأنا فإذا كنت بلا حرية فكيف اختار ماهو خير او شر.
اخيرا لا توجد آية كتابية تقول ان الانسان فقد حريته
شكرا لاهتمامك
ساعود لاحقا


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> اخيرا لا توجد آية كتابية تقول ان الانسان فقد حريته
> شكرا لاهتمامك
> ساعود لاحقا


 
انا قلت اللي عندي ، ولكن سؤالك له جواب 

6( مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لَمْ يُسْلِمْنَا فَرِيسَةً لأَسْنَانِهِمْ. 
7 انْفَلَتَتْ أَنْفُسُنَا مِثْلَ الْعُصْفُورِ مِنْ فَخِّ الصَّيَّادِينَ. الْفَخُّ انْكَسَرَ وَنَحْنُ انْفَلَتْنَا. 
8 عَوْنُنَا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ الصَّانِعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.
(المزمور 124 : 6 - 8)

قبل ان ينفلت العصفور من فخ الصياد كان مكتسبا حريته ام فاقدا لها ؟؟؟

(34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 
35 وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
36 فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً.)
(يوحنا 8: 34 - 36) 

حتى الان لم استطع ان افهم ، كيف يقول المسيح انه جاء ليحرر احرارا ؟؟؟

*ملحوظة : انا كتبت رأي ولك ان تختلف ، ولذلك لن ارد على اي رد آخر تضعه ، لانه سوف يكون تكرار لكلامي فقط .*

سلام المسيح .


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> انا قلت اللي عندي ، ولكن سؤالك له جواب
> 
> 6( مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لَمْ يُسْلِمْنَا فَرِيسَةً لأَسْنَانِهِمْ.
> 7 انْفَلَتَتْ أَنْفُسُنَا مِثْلَ الْعُصْفُورِ مِنْ فَخِّ الصَّيَّادِينَ. الْفَخُّ انْكَسَرَ وَنَحْنُ انْفَلَتْنَا.
> ...


 
لك ما شئت تستطيع التوقف اذا اردت
 سلام يسوع اترك لك


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لى عدة اسئلة ارجو ان تكون بدايه لحوار هادف:اولا اذا كان فعلا المسيح هو كلمة الله فى جسد انسان بمعنى ان الله تجسد فى صورة انسان فمن الذى كان فى السماء طوال فترة حياة يسوع على الارض ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

واحد لا شريك له قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لى عدة اسئلة ارجو ان تكون بدايه لحوار هادف:اولا اذا كان فعلا المسيح هو كلمة الله فى جسد انسان بمعنى ان الله تجسد فى صورة انسان فمن الذى كان فى السماء طوال فترة حياة يسوع على الارض ؟



*إقرأ القوانين لكى لا تعرض نفسك للشطب !*


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (14 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *إقرأ القوانين لكى لا تعرض نفسك للشطب !*



أنا اسفى يا مولكا  اذا كانت مشاركتى ضد قوانين المنتدى فمن فضلك اوضحلى خطأى والمكان المناسب لمثل هذه المشاركة بالمنتدى و بحثت ايضا فى المنتدى عن القوانين فلم اجدها ضع ليها رابطها من فضلك وانا اسف اذا كنت حتاقل عليك ..


----------



## طحبوش (14 يناير 2010)

الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية هنا ضع سؤالك في موضوع منفصل هنا الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية

قوانين القسم !!!! هذه قوانين قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة عن المسيحية هنا قوانين القسم !!!!

لكل قسم له قوانينه يجب ان تقرأ كل قسم و قوانينه لوحده 

شكرا اتمنى لكم كلكم التوفيق


----------



## واحد لا شريك له (14 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية هنا ضع سؤالك في موضوع منفصل هنا الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية
> 
> قوانين القسم !!!! هذه قوانين قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة عن المسيحية هنا قوانين القسم !!!!
> 
> ...



شكرا يا طحبوش واتمنالك كل خير


----------

